# Weekly competition 2012-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U R' F' R' F2 U F
*2. *F2 U' F2 U' F R U2 F2 R' U2
*3. *F' U2 F' U' R U2 F U' R2
*4. *U2 R U2 R F2 R2 F' R' F
*5. *F' R2 U R2 F' U R' U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' L B' U' F R2 U2 R U D2 R U2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R'
*2. *U2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R F' D2 F' L R' F' U' F
*3. *B2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' D B R2 U R' D2 L R U
*4. *D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B' R2 D' B L2 R2 U' L F'
*5. *L2 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 F2 U F2 R2 F' L' B F2 U B' L D2 L D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw Fw F Rw R Uw' B Fw' U2 F2 D' R' Fw F2 D2 Fw' F' Uw2 Rw2 B' D B2 Rw2 B Uw R' Fw Uw2 B F L2 D2 U' L2 Rw' B2 R' B R2 U
*2. *U L' Fw2 L2 Fw2 F U L' B' U2 F2 L2 B' F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw B2 L Rw U F2 R' Uw2 Fw' F L2 Rw B' R D' Uw' B F2 D' Uw' R2 B2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *R2 D Uw' U2 Fw' D' Uw U2 R2 Uw L' B' R' U R' U' B' F2 L' Uw F' U2 L' B' Fw L U Fw' D' L' R' F R Uw' R2 B' D2 F D' U'
*4. *F' Uw2 L Rw' R2 U2 Rw Uw' U2 B' Fw2 Rw B' D2 Uw2 F' L R2 Uw' L' B2 Fw L2 Rw' R2 B' F' D' U' B' Fw2 Rw' R' D F R Uw' U B2 F2
*5. *U L' Rw R2 D' Fw2 F' L2 Uw' U' R D' L2 R Fw Rw' B' Rw2 D Fw D L D' U' B Uw L Fw' F' L2 B' Uw Fw' L2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw U2 Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Bw' Fw2 F' L D Fw F' Uw' R' D Dw2 Uw R' U2 Bw2 L Bw' U Bw' Fw' Lw2 Rw' Dw' R' Dw2 Fw Uw2 Fw L2 Lw' U' R2 B2 Lw' U' F L' D2 Dw' B' Fw Lw' Dw' R2 U Rw Bw2 F' D L Rw D L' D2 Dw' U' Bw' D2 R
*2. *Dw' Uw2 B' F2 U' Bw' U' F' U' L' Fw' D Uw2 U' R2 Fw Dw2 F' L F' L D Bw' F R U R B2 Fw L2 Fw L2 Lw' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Lw Rw R' B' F2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw Rw F2 L' Uw' Rw R2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 Rw F
*3. *Lw R' D' Dw2 Uw2 F Dw B' Rw' Dw2 U' R B2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' B' Bw' Rw D' L2 R D Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw' Dw Lw' B' Bw2 Fw2 L' B' L F Lw' D2 U2 L' U Bw' Rw' B R2 B Rw' R' D B' Fw F' Lw2 Rw' D2 F Lw2 U2 L' Lw'
*4. *L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 R Uw2 F Lw2 B2 Bw U' Rw2 B Bw' Lw2 R2 F2 L D2 Uw2 Lw' Bw Lw' Fw Rw2 D' R Fw' D' B2 R Uw' Bw' D' B2 Fw2 D' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Rw D' Uw U Bw' Uw2 F D' R Bw Rw2 D' B2 Fw Rw2 Bw Dw2 Uw
*5. *L2 D2 U2 Lw2 R' Fw' Rw' F' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw' U2 B Uw' Bw' L D' Bw2 Lw' Bw2 L B Dw' Bw Fw2 U L2 F' R' Fw2 D Uw' L2 Lw' R2 D2 B2 Fw2 Dw Fw' F2 R' Fw' U2 L' Fw Uw Lw2 Rw2 Uw Bw L2 Rw' R' D' Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 L2 3F' 2L2 B 2U' 2L' 2D2 R B2 3F2 R' 2U2 3F 2L B' 2B' 3R2 D2 B 3F2 2F' D' 2D 3U' U 2B L2 U L 2L' R 2D2 U2 3F' L2 U 2F2 2U2 2B' U' 2B2 2L2 U' 2L' F 3R2 B2 D 2R2 3F2 2F' R2 2B2 U 2B L 2F' 2D 2L2 2B2 3U2 L' R' B2 3R2 R2 B 2R U'
*2. *F' 2U 2F2 3R' R U L 3F 2U R2 F' R' 3U B2 3F 2F 2L' 3R' D2 2B2 R' D' 2U2 2B2 2L2 2F2 D 2D2 3R' B 2B' 3F2 2F F' 3R2 2D2 3R' 2U2 3F2 2L' 2R' R 2B' 2R' D 3F2 F2 L2 2L2 3R' 2R' R2 3U' 2B2 2F' 2R' 3F' 2L2 3F' U2 L' 2B F U' 2L' 2R 3F R F R
*3. *R' F2 2D2 2R' R2 U' 2F' F L' 2L 2U 2R R B2 3F 2F 3U' 2U2 2R 3U' 2B2 D L' 2L2 2B2 U' 2L' 2R U B F2 D2 3U 2U' 2L' 2D2 3U 3R 3F 2F 2D 2B' 2U 3R2 B' 2F2 2L 3U' 2U2 U2 2L U L2 2B' 2F' U' 2F U 2L2 D' U2 B2 2F' 2D2 3U2 2L' 3F 3R' 3U2 2F'
*4. *D 2D2 2B2 2L' 3R' 2F2 3R' 2U2 2B2 2U' U2 B2 3U2 F D' 2D2 2B' 3F2 3R' B' 3U 2L' 2F' 2D2 U' B 2B' 2L 2U2 3F' 2L' 3U' 2L D2 2F' 2D U2 2L2 2B R2 2D 2R 2B' 3U 2U 2 B' 3F' D 2D' 2U2 3R2 R 3U2 F 2L' D' 2D' F' 3U 2U2 B2 F2 2D2 3U2 U 2L 2F2 2D2 3U2 3F'
*5. *3R D2 2D2 2U' B' 2D' 2L 3R2 2B2 U 2B' 3F' F2 2U' 2F2 R2 2F' 2U U' 2L' 2F2 F' U' 3R2 R' 2F2 U B' 2F L' 2R' R' 2B D 3U2 B' 2B2 3U L' 3R' 2R2 2F' 2L2 R2 U 3F R' 3F' F 2U' 2L' 3R F2 L' 2R' D2 2B F L2 3U2 U 2B' 3F2 L 3R 2D 2U2 2L D2 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 2B' 2R2 2F2 3D 2B2 3B' 3R R 2D 2U2 L D2 3D' 3U U' 2R' B' 3L 3B' 2R F 3R 3B2 2D2 3D 3U2 U2 3R2 R' F2 3U 2U2 3L 3D2 3L2 2B2 D L2 R F' 2L 2F 3L' 2D B2 3F2 L' 3R2 2F 3D2 U2 2B' F2 2L 3R' R 3B' 2R2 3D' L' 2L' 3U' U2 2L B2 3B 2F' D2 3R 2R' 2U2 B2 3F' F2 2L2 3L2 U2 3F' F' D L' 2R R 2D2 2F L2 3F 3R2 3D' R B2 3F' 3L R2 3B2 3R 3D2 3R B
*2. *D2 2D 3R' R 2F U L' 3U2 R' D' B2 R2 3B2 3F' 3D' U2 R2 2U' 3F 2F2 F' L' 2F2 R' B2 D2 L 2F2 D 2D 3D 2U' U 3R2 3B2 3L2 3R' 2R2 2B' 3U B2 2D2 2F2 L 2L 2B' 3B 2R2 3F F 2R' 3F' F L' 2L2 2U 2B2 3U' F' 2L' D' 3U2 3L2 3D2 3F 3U L B' 3D2 3R 3U2 3B' 2D' 2U U2 3B' 2R 3F' F 2L2 B' 2B2 3L' 2R' 2F' 2U B' 3B 2D 3F R' 2F2 2R2 F2 2U2 2F' L B' 2U U'
*3. *2D2 3B 2F2 L B 2F2 D' 3L2 D' 2F2 2L2 F' 2L B' 3L2 2B 3L2 2D 3L2 U B 3R2 3F 3D' 3L' 3B2 3U' 2B L2 3B D' 2R R' B 2B' 3B F 3U2 2U U B2 3B 2U' 2B' 3R' D 3L2 2B' L2 B2 3F L 3L2 3R 3B' 2L2 3L2 R' 2B' D' 3R2 R' 3F2 2F 3U' 2U2 B' 2D 3U' U' 3R2 R' 2D' 3B' 3R 2B' L2 2R 3D2 R2 2B D' U B2 3L 3R2 3U2 L2 F R2 2D2 3U 2B 2R' 3B U 2B' D 3D 2B'
*4. *2B 2F2 3D' B 2B' 3F 2F' F2 3U2 3R2 2B2 3F 3L D2 3L F2 2U2 2L2 R2 2F' D 2R R' 2D' 2F2 R 2U2 3B 3L' R 2D' 3U2 L' 3L' B2 3R' R2 B' 2B' 3B D2 2B 3B2 2F 2R F' 3D' 3B 2F 3L' U' 2B' 3F' 2U 3F F' D 3B 2D2 3F' 3R' 2F' 3D' 3U' 3F2 2D2 2L 3D2 F2 2U2 F 2U2 R2 2D' L' 3B U2 2L2 2B 3F' F2 D 3D' 3U R' 3F L' R 3F2 3U L 2L2 U2 3L' B 2B 3B 3F2 2F' F2
*5. *R' 2B2 F D2 2B2 2F F2 2L' 3R R 2U 3R D2 3D 2U' 3F2 2F 2D' 3R2 R 3B2 2D 2F2 U' L 2B2 2D2 3L 3R' U' 2L2 2R 3D' F' 3U 2B' 2D' L 3L' 3F' R' B2 2R2 U F' 3R' 3U R 3D L2 R2 2B2 3F' 2F' F R2 D 2B' 2R 3U' 2U' 2F F 2D2 3F 3D F2 2L2 2F2 U2 3F2 D 3L2 3B 3F' D 2D2 3D' 3U' B' L2 3B2 3F2 3L B U2 3R D2 2D 2L 3B2 L' D2 2B2 3F 3U' F 3U 2U L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F' R' U R' U F U'
*2. *F2 U' F U' F' U' R2 F'
*3. *U' F' U R' U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 B' R' D2 B' R D' B' R U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 D
*2. *F' D L' U' D2 R F' U2 D' R' U2 R' F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 L U2
*3. *U' F2 D L2 D B 2 D2 B2 D F2 U L' U L' D R B2 F L2 F2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L Uw' Fw2 F Rw2 U F2 Rw2 Uw U Rw2 Fw F2 L' Uw' Rw' Uw F D Fw' F Rw' B' Fw Rw R Uw2 Fw F2 Uw2 Fw' L Fw2 D U R' U2 R Fw
*2. *F2 D2 Fw' U' Fw U2 L' D2 Uw' U2 R' U F2 D2 R2 D Rw' Uw' U R D2 Uw U2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 Rw F' U2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw U' F2 D2 B F2
*3. *D2 L2 Fw D' U' L' D Rw Uw' U2 F U2 Rw2 R Uw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' R' U L2 D U2 Fw' D Uw' R U B Fw2 D' L Fw2 Uw Rw2 U2 Rw2 D' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Uw' L2 B' F Dw2 R Dw2 R' B2 Dw2 Uw' Rw' R2 D2 Rw2 D L2 D2 Rw Uw R2 D2 Dw Bw2 L Rw2 R2 D2 Dw' Uw' U' R2 D' Uw' U' L2 Rw Bw2 F' Lw' Uw' Lw R U2 Fw R U2 F2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Dw2 R2 Uw'
*2. *Rw' B2 Uw2 Lw' R B' F' Dw L2 R D2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' D L2 Rw2 R' B' Bw2 Lw Dw2 Bw' U2 F2 D2 Uw2 B' L F R' D Dw Uw' B' U Rw2 U2 B' F L' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' L2 U R2 U' L2 Rw' B2 D' Lw Dw' Uw R
*3. *U2 Fw' Uw Fw2 D2 Fw2 D R B' Bw F Lw2 B F2 Rw' Uw' R' Dw2 Lw Uw2 U L' R Dw2 Rw2 F U2 R' B2 F2 D' U' Bw L D2 Rw' Fw U Rw R' Bw F2 U L' Lw2 U2 Bw' U2 B2 F2 Lw' R2 Dw' F Uw2 B2 L B Bw2 Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 2L' 3U F 3U 3F2 L' 2L 2R R' B' 2B2 3F2 2F 2D2 F2 U2 2F2 2R D 2L2 3R' B 2F' 2L' 2B 2F F' L' 2B L' 2R2 B 2B' 3F 2L' 2U' B 3F2 2R2 B' 3F' 2L R 2D 2U F2 3R 2B R2 2F 2D2 U2 2B2 2D2 L' 2R B2 F2 2R U' 3R' 2B' L2 2B2 2F F L2 3F2 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 R B' 3D 3R 3D 3F' D2 2D' 2U2 U 3B' 2R' 3F' 2U' L2 2L 2F F 3L 3B2 L2 D L R2 2D2 2L2 3F' 2L2 3F' U2 2L2 3D F2 2L 3R 2B2 2D2 L2 2L U' 2F2 3L 3R2 2R R' 2U 2F2 3L' 2R R' F L 3B2 2F L2 3L2 3R2 2R 2D 2U2 3F2 F2 D2 R2 2B2 R' 3F 2R' 2F' 2U R2 3U2 3R' 3F R2 D 2B2 R' U' 3F' D' 2U 3B 3U2 2R B2 3B' D 2L2 U' 3B D2 2L' 3R 3D2 3U 2B2 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 L U2 R B2 L2 F L' B R D F D2 U' L R2
*2. *F' L' U' F D L2 B' R' U D2 L F2 R U2 L' U2 D2 L
*3. *D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R B2 L R2 D' B D F U' F L R B2
*4. *B L2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B F2 L2 B R' F' R U' F L R D' L
*5. *U2 B U2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U' R' D' L2 F' D B' D2 L F'
*6. *U2 R' B2 D2 L B2 L B2 D2 L2 R' D B' F R2 D' F2 D' L2 D L'
*7. *L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' B L' D F2 D L2 R' B2 F'
*8. *R' D2 F' L' D F2 U R2 L' U2 F2 L2 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 B' L2
*9. *R' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D B F2 D' U2 B' L' F D U'
*10. *L B2 L D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F' L2 R' B D2 L D U2 B
*11. *R2 U R2 D U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R U2 R2 F L2 F2 U F2 D B'
*12. *F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 U B' D' F' L F R' F2 R'
*13. *F' D2 B F2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R B' U' L' R D' F2 L D2 R'
*14. *L F2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 L2 R' B2 L' D' F D' F D' F L R U'
*15. *L F U L' U2 L2 F' U' R U2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2
*16. *R2 U2 F U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' D2 L' D B' U F' R' D R2
*17. *D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 B' L' D' R D2 R2 U' F2 R' F'
*18. *L2 B2 F' R2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 F' U R2 B L D2 U L2 D R D
*19. *R2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B' L2 F' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R2
*20. *L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 L' B U L2 U2 F2 U' R D U'
*21. *R2 U L2 F2 B' U2 R' U2 B2 R' B R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2
*22. *F D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' D B' F2 L2 U' L F' D R
*23. *U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 D' B L' F' D U2 L D U'
*24. *R' D2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 R B R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U' B' U' R2
*25. *L2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 F' U R U L2 B R' D2 B' D'
*26. *F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 F2 R2 F L D2 R U' F D' B U' R'
*27. *D' B2 F2 D B2 D L2 U F2 R2 F U B' L' B L' R' U R D
*28. *U L D F2 D' F B' L U' F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2
*29. *F L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' R' F D2 B' U2 F2 D L2 R2 F R'
*30. *D' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 R F D2 L' D F' U2 B' R D2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 D' L' R2 F2 R' F L' U R B F'
*2. *U R2 D F' D2 B R2 F L D2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2
*3. *L2 D U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' B L U' R2 F2 D' B2 R' B2 R'
*4. *R D' B' L2 D2 R2 D' F L D' L2 F2 B2 U L2 U L2 D B2 U2
*5. *L D2 B R2 L F L D' R L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' D F B2 U' F D' F' L U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D2
*2. *U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 F' U2 R2 U' B' F' U R2 D' R2 B' U'
*3. *F2 R2 F D2 R' F U2 B2 D R2 B2 R F2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2
*4. *L2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' B' D2 U2 B' L D U B L2 U'
*5. *B' D2 F' L2 F2 R F L2 D L U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L' B' L' B' D' F' U L2 F' L
*2. *R' D2 L' U' F B' U2 L D' F U2 D2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 B' L2
*3. *D2 U2 F D2 F L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U2 F' L' U2 F D B' F2
*4. *U' L2 D R' D' B' L B' U F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2
*5. *U2 F' U' L' F2 D' R F' R' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 B U2 F' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 F D' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U R F R2 U
*3. *D2 B2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F U' L' D' L' B R U' L F U
*4. *U' L' D2 Uw' Rw R2 F' Rw' R B Rw2 Uw' U2 F2 U2 L Rw' R Uw' U R D2 Rw Uw2 L U2 Rw U2 F L U Rw' Uw' Rw2 B' R' Uw' U' F2 L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 U' R' U2 F2 R2
*3. *B' R2 D F2 U B' L' U2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L'
*4. *U2 Rw' Uw B2 Uw2 Rw U R2 F' D' F2 L2 U' Rw D' U' Rw R Fw F' R2 F' D2 R' D L' B2 R D2 R' F2 U' Rw Uw Rw D' B L' B2 Fw2
*5. *F2 Rw' U' Bw' F' D2 Dw L' Bw U' F D U2 B' Lw' Rw2 F' U' B' Lw' Dw F Rw2 R' D Lw' D' Dw2 B L2 B' F Lw Fw2 L Dw U' Fw2 D' Rw' R D' Dw Rw2 Uw' F D2 Uw2 U L2 R2 Dw2 B Fw Rw2 R2 B D' B' F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B L B L B L' R l b' u'
*2. *B' U' R L' B' R L r b u
*3. *U L' R' U L' B' U B l' r'
*4. *U R U' R' B' R U' B l r u'
*5. *U' B' L' B R' B' U R' l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 2) / (3, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (6, -5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (6, -3)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3 , 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R D' U' L D' U R' U'
*2. *D' U' L R L' R' D' U
*3. *R' U D' U' D U' L D R
*4. *L' R D' L U L D' U R' D
*5. *L U R U D L R' L U'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 2, 2012)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
2-4:
2-5:
Magic:
Skewb:
OH:
Megaminx:
2x2 BLD:

First post of the year for the weekly comp!


----------



## Mal (Jan 2, 2012)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
3x3 OH:
2-4:


----------



## cubernya (Jan 2, 2012)

Some major changes. Thanks for considering (and using) a lot of my changes to the text though. Just hope it works out all good. I also hope that the link to the megaminx notation will convince some more people to learn to solve it, since now they know how to scramble it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, this is the first attempt at the automated version. Some comments:

1. Thanks very much to theZcuber, who provided much of the updated introductory text in the post. I think it looks nicer and is easier to follow.
2. I have already submitted my 7x7x7 speed results; I did them last night because I had some extra time, and I wanted to try out posting before I posted the competition.
3. Reminder - if you use Odder's entry site (preferred), please do use the same username that you have here on speedsolving.com when you sign up there.
4. When I initially posted, the 3x3x3 scrambles didn't match the scrambles on the website. I fixed them about 10 minutes after the initial posting. Please use the current scrambles (which match the scrambles on the website).

Again, let us know if there are problems.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 2, 2012)

*2x2:* 10.25, 5.09, 17.62, 6.37, 6.09 = *7.57*
*3x3:* 15.29, 15.16, 14.70, 16.34, 20.90 = *15.60*
*4x4:* 1:35.63, 1:34.01, 2:00.47, 1:41.69, 1:32.60 = *1:37.11*
*5x5:* 3:11.18, 3:08.79, 3:04.98, 3:31.47, 3:40.36 = *3:17.15*
*6x6:* 6:43.51, 5:55.77, 8:38.70, 7:03.26, 5:27.45 = *6:34.18*
*7x7:* 9:58.14, 10:34.49, 8:37.97, 9:29.74, 9:09.34 = *9:32.41*
*2x2 BLD:* 3:09.77, DNF(2:27.77), 1:22.52+ = *1:22.52*
*3x3 BLD:* 6:22.05, DNF (7:21.46), DNF (7:37.59) = *6:22.05*
*3x3 MultiBLD:* 0/2 cubes in 14:42.88 = *0/2 (14:42.88)*
*3x3 OH:* 35.62, 36.92, 33.54, 29.87, 48.66 = *35.36*
*3x3 Feet:* 4:12.51+, 3:41.14, 3:21.90, DNF(3:13.25), 3:12.10 = *3:45.18*
*Match the scramble:* 2:15.31, 2:46.21, 3:12.41, 3:01.31, 2:59.71 = *2:55.74*
*FMC:*


Spoiler



F' R2 U R' // 2x2x2 block
L' B2 U2 D L' D' // 2x2x3 block
U2 // Double x-cross
L2 U2 F U2 F' // 3rd F2L-pair
B L2 B' L B L' B' // 4th F2l-pair
F L2 F2 D F D' F L2 F' // OLL
D2 L D L D' L' D' L' D' L D' L' // PLL


= *44 HTM*
*234 Relay:* 2:28.78 = *2:28.78*
*2345 Relay:* 5:30.59 = *5:30.59*
*Magic:* 1.36, 1.61, 1.49, 3.46+, 2.77 = *1.96*
*Megaminx:* 2:36.80, 2:59.50, 2:33.58, 2:31.36, 2:43.14 = *2:37.84*
*Skewb:* 15.03, 24.91, 28.84, 47.28, 8.87 = *22.93*


----------



## Jakube (Jan 2, 2012)

I just tried out the new system. 
Two things I noticed. 

1. I registered with Jakube (=username) but in the weekly ranking appears only my full name (Jakob Kogler). This will be confusing, because on speedsolving appears only the username. 
2. Maybe there should be the best and worst solve be highlighted.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 2, 2012)

Jakube said:


> I just tried out the new system.
> Two things I noticed.
> 
> 1. I registered with Jakube (=username) but in the weekly ranking appears only my full name (Jakob Kogler). This will be confusing, because on speedsolving appears only the username.
> 2. Maybe there should be the best and worst solve be highlighted.



1. That's supposed to be like that, the username will be used for logging in and handing over results for Mike and Mats (I supposed people prefered having names for rankings instead of usernames, but I might have been wrong on this issue?)

2. You are probably right  (I'll add that on my to-do list)


----------



## cubernya (Jan 2, 2012)

One question - Does this system handle +2s? I got a +2 on a solve, but I'm not sure if I should put it as 19.21+ or just 19.21, and note it in comments


----------



## Edmund (Jan 2, 2012)

2x2-5.32
5.44, (3.93), 5.09, 5.43, (6.40+2=8.40)

3x3-19.65
21.21, (17.06), 19.15, (22.77), 18.59


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking forward to my first full year of weekly competition!

*2x2:* 7.13, 8.40, 8.11, 8.16, 6.21 ~ *Avg:* 7.80
*3x3:* 17.94, 18.38, 17.16, 16.72, 20.16 ~ *Avg:* 17.83
*4x4:* 1:31.56, 1:30.33, 1:21.81, 1:33.38, 1:31.33 ~ *Avg:* 1:31.07
*5x5:* 2:11.31, 2:37.96, 2:28.88, 2:35.69, 2:24.34 ~ *Avg:* 2:29.64
*6x6:* 5:19.86, 5:30.34, 4:45.96, 5:28.94, 5:59.22 ~ *Avg:* 5:26.38
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:*
*2BLD:* DNF, 49.21, 29.81
*3BLD:* 2:32.88, 2:38.09, 2:28.33
*4BLD:* DNF, DNF, 17:54.15[8:06.65]
*5BLD:* DNF
*6BLD:*
*7BLD:*
*MBLD:* 2/9 1:00:00 [43:22]


Spoiler



Slow memo and slow exec because of new journies and new cubes which I thought were going to pop. Wasn't actually far off...

1. Done
2. 1 Setup Move Out
3. 2 Twisted Corners
4. 2 Flipped Edges
5. Done
6. 2 Twisted Corners
7. 3 Twisted Corners
8. 2 Flipped Edges
9. Timer went over 1 hour - It actually was at 1:00:07.81 when it stopped so it wasn't too far off.


*3OH:* 33.77, 45.30, 43.08, 46.19, 36.63 ~ *Avg:* 41.67
*Feet:* 4:44.52, 5:06.40, 6:04.65, 6:46.61, 4:51.58 ~ *Avg:* 5:20.88
*3MTS:* 4:23.22, 2:48.15, 2:02.90, 1:20.27, 2:14.08 ~ *Avg:* 2:21.71
*FMC:* 48


Spoiler



Solution: z' U2 L R U' B L B' z F2 U2 F U' F U L F2 U2 F' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' F U F' Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' F y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

z' U2 L R U' B L B' (2x2x2) 
z F2 U2 F U' F U L F2 (2x2x3) 
U2 F' L U2 L' U L U' L' (F2L3) 
U' F U F' (F2L4) 
Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' F (OLL) 
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 (PLL)


*234:* 2:04.06
*2345:* 4:39.58
*Magic:* 1.83, 2.86, 3.91, 2.27, 2.41 ~ *Avg:* 2.51
*Master Magic:* 4.21, 3.93, 5.52, 5.22, 4.44 ~ *Avg:* 4.62
*Clock:* 13.05, 15.80, 16.33, 17.06, 14.00 ~ *Avg:* 15.38
*Megaminx:* 2:48.41, 3:05.83, 2:59.16, 3:00.53, 2:59.16 ~ *Avg:* 2:59.62
*Pyraminx:* 29.30, 15.09, 18.69, 12.50, 18.46 ~ *Avg:* 17.41
*Square-1:* 1:12.13, 53.40, 58.05, 1:26.08, 55.71 ~ *Avg:* 1:01.96


----------



## cubernya (Jan 3, 2012)

2x2 : 5.75, 5.96, 5.49, 5.09, 4.90 = 5.44
3x3 : 19.21, 18.59, 19.50, 18.66, 18.75 = 18.87
4x4 : 1:41.68[NP], 2:16.52[OP], 2:10.89[DP], 2:5.12[DP], 2:12.64[OP] = 2:09.55
5x5 : 
2BLD : 
3BLD : 
MBLD : 
OH : 59.18, 55.46, 38.55, 42.61, 44.47 = 47.51
FMC : 
Magic : 0.90, 0.99, 0.86, DNF, 0.92 = 0.94
Master Magic : 5.21, 5.47, 5.27, 5.27, 5.13 = 5.25
Pyraminx : 6.63, 6.13, 5.52, 5.16, 6.05 = 5.90
Skewb : 16.61, 10.90, 12.81, 12.52, 13.02 = 12.78


----------



## nekosensei (Jan 3, 2012)

2x2x2 : 11.58, 9.37, 10.91, 8.30, 9.36
3x3x3 : 16.92, 18.71, 20.30, 21.06, 23.99
I'm in a slump now ...
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:17.31, 1:47.31, DNS
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 2:17.27, DNF, DNS
My best time !


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 3, 2012)

2x2: 2.75, 2.34, 2.52, 2.34, 3.09 = 2.54
3x3: 7.82, 8.42, 9.80, 7.37, 9.60 = 8.61
4x4: 36.93, 45.96, 44.97, 39.72, 39.72 = 41.47
5x5: 1:19.66, 1:19.88, 1:13.96, 1:23.73, 1:29.61 = 1:21.09
6x6: 2:46.40, 2:46.17, 2:25.71, 2:38.77, 2:47.83 = 2:43.78
7x7: 4:25.50, 4:35.24, 4:31.49, 4:27.26, 4:42.61 = 4:31.33
2x2 BLD: 22.77+, 9.57+, 8.71+ = 8.71
3x3 BLD: DNF(41.75), 51.90, 56.45 = 51.90
4x4 BLD: 6:43.93, 
5x5 BLD: DNF(13:32), 14:20.76, DNS = 14:20.76
Multi: 9/12 (54:51)
3x3 OH: 18.41, 15.26, 17.38, 17.40, 15.48 = 16.75
2-4 relay: 58.67
2-5 relay: 2:28.74
Magic: 1.18, 1.21, 1.15, 1.15, 3.21+ = 1.18
Clock: 9.63, 9.61, 9.75, 8.92, 9.14 = 9.46
Megaminx: 50.16, 45.04, 51.80, 51.89, 47.81 = 49.92
Pyraminx: 4.74, 5.30, 6.76, 3.95, 5.14 = 5.06
Square-1: 14.96, 24.87, 22.52, 14.92, 21.51 = 19.66

FMC: 31



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 F D' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R'
Solution: F' R2 U R' B2 U2 L R' D2 R U R' D2 R U L' U' B2 U' L' U2 L' U2 B L' B' U2 F U F' U (31)

2x2x3: F' R2 U R' B2 U2 L . *U2* L' U' B2 (11)
F2L-1: U' L' U2 L' U2 (16)
Leave 3 corners: B L' B' U2 F U F' U (24)
L3C: Insert at . : R' D2 R U R' D2 R *U'* (32)
one move cancels


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 3, 2012)

3x3: 24.89, 42.30, 30.71, 39.66, 38.04 == 36.14
3x3 OH: 1:31.59, 1:20.76, 1:12.56, 1:29.42, 1:35.38	== 1:27.26
MegaMinx: 5:18.94, 6:4.68, 6:27.38, 6:18.64, DNF == 6:16.90
PyraMinx: 17.61, 32.35, 15.41, 10.72, 9.68 == 14.58

Weird 3x3 Average, I'm usually 30 seconds. New PB though. I was all over the place tonight. 

Well, hopefully I'll improve over time.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 3, 2012)

2x2: 4.96 5.73 3.65 (5.92) (3.37) = 4.78
3x3: 16.59, 12.03, 15.21, 15.15, 11.77=14.13
3x3 OH: 32.35, 27.94, 28.39, 33.03, 30.47 = 30.40
Pyraminx: 18.96 (6.46) 9.73 21.06 (24.53) = 16.58


----------



## dimwmuni (Jan 3, 2012)

For larger cubes/bigger puzzles is entering 1:11.11 preferred as opposed to 71.11?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't know if it'll matter, but I put 1:11.11 and it worked


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2012)

I have to wonder this, will 8x8 be included now that it is available for purchase?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll try my best to start entering this competition every week this year.

*2x2x2*: (7.41), 7.08, 6.88, 7.05, (6.22) = 7.00
*3x3x3*: 13.12, 13.61, 13.80, (11.83), (15.81) = 13.51
*4x4x4*: (2:01.63), (1:12.26), 1:16.01, 1:14.99, 1:19.89 = 1:16.96
*5x5x5*: 3:04.92, 2:47.43, (2:34.42), 3:01.60, (3:06.35) = 2:57.98
*6x6x6*: 6:25.33, (5:43.67), (6:30.39), 6:25.80, 5:50.60 = 6:13.91
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 30.23, 24.68, 25.80, (18.04), (30.77) = 26.90
*Clock*: (16.53), (11.91), 15.77, 13.46, 16.52 = 15.25
*Pyraminx*: (13.76), 13.45, 13.22, 10.78, (9.79) = 12.48
*Square-1*: 31.07, 26.99, (26.53), 39.80, (47.36) = 32.62

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(21.29), 13.49, 12.00 = 12.00
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(33.46)[11.34], 40.31[9.52], 35.51[7.96] = 35.51

More to come, but I need to do some bld practice before I do it for weekly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> I have to wonder this, will 8x8 be included now that it is available for purchase?


 
Not immediately, but maybe at some point in the not too distant future.


----------



## Moops (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm really liking the new system. Well done Odder!

One thought. It would be great if there was a timer on the scramble page that could submit times.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 3, 2012)

3x3: (16.85), (14.28), 16.13, 15.69, 16.12 = 15.98
4x4: 1:12.47+, 1:13.20, (1:20.87), (1:12.34), 1:12.73 = 1:12.80
5x5: 1:56.99, (2:18.61), 2:01.65, (1:47.21), 1:55.66 = 1:58.10
6x6: (3:51.16), (4:17.13), 3:51.54, 4:03.55, 4:04.33 = 3:59.81
7x7: (5:32.19), 5:49.22, 5:59.50, 6:08.28, (6:12.63) = 5:59.00
Megaminx: (1:34.61), 1:30.61, 1:30.13, 1:32.88, (1:25.89) = 1:31.21

lol the bigcubes averages.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2012)

2x2x2: 3.93, (3.30), 4.06, 3.92, (5.64) => 3.97
3x3x3: 11.15, (10.21), (12.61), 11.69, 11.06 => 11.30
4x4x4: (1:09.11), 1:03.90, (57.76), 1:05.98, 1:02.89 => 1:04.26
5x5x5: (1:46.32), 1:54.13, 1:57.32, (2:01.08), 1:57.64 => 1:56.36
7x7x7: (5:27.84), 5:12.45, (4:56.59), 5:06.60, 5:17.76 => 5:12.27
megaminx: (1:50.62), 1:50.29, (1:36.87), 1:37.33, 1:46.73 => 1:44.78
pyraminx: 9.53, (12.36), 11.87, (9.13), 10.84 => 10.75
square-1: 26.99, (20.25), (31.59), 25.63, 21.45 => 24.69
skewb: (4.02), 6.32, 6.28, 5.58, (7.77) => 6.06


----------



## Kian (Jan 3, 2012)

2x2x2- 5.28, 5.55, 10.81, 5.30, 4.96
3x3x3- 14.11, 14.69, 14.97, 13.18, 14.72
4x4x4- 58.94, 52.83, 58.34, 1:05.94, 58.41
5x5x5- 2:06.27, 2:03.86, 2:14.58, 2:08.33, 1:43.84
2-4 Relay- 1:25.31
2-5 Relay- 3:46.50
3x3x3 OH- 24.96, 27.40, 22.83, 29.97, 19.77
Clock- 17.91, 21.65, 18.30, 19.02, 22.61
Pyraminx- 11.36, 12.97, 12.15, 9.94, 9.21
2x2x2 BLD- 24.13, DNF, DNF
3x3x3 BLD- 3:03.63, DNF, DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2012)

The Odder site does not work for me.
I'm entering 3BLD and if I submit the same time three times it works
but if I enter DNF for the first and the third scramble (as was in fact the case)
nothing is entered (actually erases all times).

What am I doing wrong? (it is easy to fill in a form yes )

Edit: now I've done and entered 3 ok solves for 2x2BLD which works.
If I enter DNF 1:24.12 DNF for 3x3BLD those are erased but the times
for 2x2BLD are still there.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 3, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> The Odder site does not work for me.
> I'm entering 3BLD and if I submit the same time three times it works
> but if I enter DNF for the first and the third scramble (as was in fact the case)
> nothing is entered (actually erases all times).
> ...


 
Ohh ya Mats, that sounds possible as I made a system that automatically detects whether and empty field in BLD should be DNF or DNS, etc I think it's making the first DNF into a DNS (that really sucks). *Entering DNS as the first solve will erase that event's results *

EDIT: damn I'm stupid, I had set it to delete at BOTH DNF and DNS as first result (well, I didn't explicitely tell it to do it, but that was pretty much what it was reading  )

It should work again


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Jan 3, 2012)

2x2: (4.58), (1.85), 2.92, 2.06, 2.26=2.41
3x3: 8.82, (7.80), 9.02, (11.63), 8.19=8.68
4x4: 41.73, (55.93), (38.43), 46.61, 39.70=42.68
5x5: 1:16.34, 1:14.16, 1:13.52, (1:09.44), (1:23.42)=1:14.67
6x6: (2:18.96), (2:41.87), 2:23.87, 2:39.10, 2:19.21=2:27.39
3x3oh: 15.95, (18.40), 16.01, 16.67, (15.44)=16.21
2-4relay: 59.18
2-5relay: 2:16.54
rubik magic: 1.92, (1.53), 2.07, (DNF(2.08)), 1.84=1.93
master magic: 6.63, 6.73, (5.90), 6.66, (6.78)=6.67
megaminx: 1:57.83, 2:05.57, 2:08.91, 1:46.96, 1:52.20=1:58.53
pyraminx: 4.78, (4.15), 5.32, (9.88), 5.95=5.35


----------



## Carrot (Jan 3, 2012)

dimwmuni said:


> For larger cubes/bigger puzzles is entering 1:11.11 preferred as opposed to 71.11?


 
It should be able to read:
1:11.11
1:11,11
71.11
71,11

then it will be converted to 71.11 when it's stored in the database.

When it reads 71.11 in the database it will show it as 1:11.11 for prettier view


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2012)

3x3: 13.39, 10.27, 13.71, 10.77, 12.44 = 12.20
Bad

3x3 BLD: 44.71, 57.76, DNF(1:15.37) = 44.71

3x3 OH: 27.31, 20.36, 20.83, 16.03, 19.06 = 20.08
Woah pretty good

4x4: 53.28, 57.79, 44.75, 53.52, 52.75 = 53.18


----------



## hcfong (Jan 3, 2012)

3x3: (DNF) (37.42) 40.59 46.35 47.28 = 44.74


----------



## elimescube (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's the plan:

*2x2x2: *(8.44), 6.81, (6.36), 6.52+, 6.86 = *6.73* Ouch...
*3x3x3: *(16.50), 20.80+, 19.02, 18.19, (22.80) = *19.34* Ouch and a half...
*4x4x4: *(1:16.44), 1:03.44, 1:09.40, (1:00.55), 1:11.90 = *1:08.25*
*5x5x5: *1:42.30, 1:41.96, 1:41.65, (1:55.86), (1:41.19) = *1:41.97* Yum 
*6x6x6: *(4:14.08), 4:02.93, 3:51.02, (3:22.75), 3:35.18 = *3:49.71*
*7x7x7: *6:50.34, 6:49.44, (6:59.15), (6:04.46), 6:30.94 = *6:43.57*

*3x3x3 BLD: * 5:51.91, DNS, DNS = *5:51.91*
*3x3x3 OH: *(33.71), 32.16, (27.40), 28.22, 27.44 = *29.27*
*3x3x3 FMC: DNF* Wasn't going anywhere.

*234 Relay: 1:33.16*
*2345 Relay: 3:20.88*

*Megaminx: *2:50.03, 2:53.59, (3:07.33), (2:41.53), 2:54.55 = *2:52.72* Oh I am not good at this
*Square-1: *32.25, 30.88, 33.53, (27.69), (39.30) = *32.22*


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 3, 2012)

*2x2*:
*3x3*:

*Magic*: 2.85, (3.46), 2.61, 2.61, (2.55) = 2.69
*Pyraminx*:


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Jacob's Results*

*2x2x2: 5.16=* (5.87), 4.99, 5.40, (4.68), 5.08
Comment: V-cube
*3x3x3: 18.14=* (16.12), (22.14), 19.48, 18.57, 16.38
comment: Old Dayan Lingyun III
*4x4x4: 1:25.74=* 1:27.63+[P], (1:31.26[OP]), (1:15.66), 1:27.41[P], 1:22.17
Comment: Lanlan, gonna switch to X-cube soon
*5x5x5: 2:45.30*= 2:45.48, (3:03.58), 2:50.44, (2:34.49), 2:39.98
Comment: V-cube, Last was faster, but the timer wouldn't stop :/
*6x6x6: 5:32.53=* (5:43.40), 5:27.79, 5:32.78, 5:37.01, (5:24.67)
*7x7x7: 8:55.76=* (9:58.51), (8:01.37), 8:58.66, 9:23.65, 8:24.96

*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF(19.81), *11.06*, 11.14+
Comments: V-cube, First I swapped 2 corners incorrectly I think???, resulting in 2 switch corners, the last... AUF :fp
*3x3x3 BLD: 3:10.65*, DNF(3:45.64), DNF(2:22.09)
Comments: 2nd: forgot memorization in edges halfway throuh. 3rd: UMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm no 

*OH: 32.76=* (36.70), (30.78), 33.93, 32.83, 31.51
Comment: Same Old Dayan Lingyun III
*MTS: 59.14*= 59.72, (DNF(1:12.56)), (49.99), 62.11, 55.58
Comment: <3 still got this, my favorite event 
*FMC: 40 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 F D' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R'
Solution: F' R2 U R' F' D' L' D L2 F U' B D2 R D B D B' D' R' D B2 D' B2 D2 B D' B' D' R D2 B D' B' R' L U' L2 B' L
2x2x2: F’ R2 U R’ (4/4)
2x2x3: F' D' L' D L2 F (6/10)
Inverse with premove U (1/11)
Scramble: U F’ L2 D’ L D F R U’ R2 F R B2 R2 D F2 L D F’ L2 U B R2 U’ R2 B2 U’ F2 R2 D’ R2 U2
F2L: L' B L2 U L' (5/16)
[running out of time]
OLL: R B D B’ D2 R’ D B D B’ D’ (11/27)
PLL: D’ B2 D B2 D’ R D B D’ B’ D’ R’ D2 B’ (14/41)
Cancelation OLL to PLL D D= D2 41-1= 40 HTM

Can someone help with this solution:


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 F D' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R'
Premove: U2
2x2x2: F’ R2 U R’ (4/4)
2x2x3: F' D' L' D L2 F (6/10)
F2L+EO: B U L U2 L' U (6/16)
All but 4 corners: B’ R B2 R’ (4/20)
21 +ending that I have no clue one. (spent like 20 minutes on it )





Comment: Thanks Cubenovice for help on second solution 

*2-4 relay: 1:53.54*
*2-5 relay: 4:41.19*

*Magic: 1.68*= (1.80), 1.69, 1.70, 1.66, (1.63)
*Master magic: 4.49=* 4.53, (4.74), (3.92), 4.22, 4.72
*Clock: 18.85=* (22.85), 21.11, 17.51, (16.06), 17.94
Comment: Really bad Ligao. I need a new clock 
*Megaminx: 1:51.53=* 1:54.82, 1:48.24, (1:48.17), (1:57.22), 1:51.54
Comment: Meffert's, BLah avg. 
*Pyraminx: 12.18=* 12.82, (6.87), 13.30, (14.01), 10.41
comment: QJ, I have a feeling that the 6.87 will be a 2012 pb for a while
*Sq-1: 59.24=* 54.15, 1:07.44, (1:09.90), 56.13, (47.87)
Comment: Mf8
*Skewb: 28.33=* (23.19), (32.92), 27.58, 32.40, 25.02
Comment: -_-


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 3, 2012)

2x2 BLD: DNF, 17.71, 8.10 = 8.10
2x2: 2.34, 2.45, 3.28, 2.49, 2.89 = 2.61
3x3 OH: 16.62, 13.39, 12.98, 12.31,12.59 = 12.99
3x3: 8.24, 7.96, 8.62, 9.80, 9.69 = 8.85
Pyraminx: 5.35, 5.26, 6.99, 5.53, 6.87 = 5.92
4x4: 37.87, 37.47, 35.57, 42.81, 38.96 = 38.10
2-3-4 relay: 58.11
multi bld: 2/2 9:28.79
5x5: 1:14.61, 1:20.52, 1:18.33, 1:13.63, 1:24.49 = 1:17.82
square-1: 31.06, 32.72, 20.27, 34.47, 33.49 = 32.42
2-3-4-5 relay: 2:18.12
3x3 match the scramble: 46.78, 46.43, 49.80, 39.31, 38.84 = 44.17  really fast, fourth solve was epll skip and last solve orientation of corner skipped
3x3 bld: 1:50.81, DNF, DNF = 1:50.81
megaminx: 1:43.93, 1:36.67, 1:35.91, 1:26.20, 1:38.36 = 1:36.98


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 4, 2012)

5x5 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
4x4 bld: DNF, DNF, 14:18.05 = 14:18.05
2x2: 3.43, (3.00), 3.23, 3.46, (3.70) = 3.37
3x3: (8.88), 9.77, 11.68, 11.45, (11.79) = 10.97
4x4: 46.90, 45.36, (42.89), (47.32), 46.79 = 46.35
5x5: 1:28.69, (1:36.60), 1:26.12, (1:22.23), 1:35.78 = 1:30.20
2x2 bld: 39.45, 1:07.61, 25.59 = 25.59
3x3 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3 oh: (25.97), 19.72, 17.39, 16.41, (16.27) = 17.84
3x3 wf: (2:38.06), (1:48.37), 2:11.05, 2:24.71, 2:20.58 = 2:18.78
234: 1:07.45
2345: 2:21.36
magic: 2.08, 1.92, 2.57, (1.84), (3.94) = 2.19
master magic: 4.52, 3.80, (3.59), (5.56), 3.69 = 4.00
clock: 14.84, (DNF(16.05)), 14.20, (11.29), 12.79 = 13.94
mega: (2:02.73), 1:57.78, 1:49.56, (1:33.93), 1:51.70 = 1:53.01
pyra: 9.55, (13.79), 7.93, (4.99), 8.05 = 8.51
sq1: 34.05, 38.96, 31.85, (26.80), (40.55) = 34.95
mbld: 4/6 51:14.65
FMC: 35 moves


Spoiler



scramble: U2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 F D' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R'
solution: F' R2 U R' U' R' U' R2 B2 R' U2 L U L' U F U F' L2 U' L' U' F U' F' y' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l (35 HTM)

2x2x2: F' R2 U R' (4)
2x2x3: U' R' U' R2 B2 R' (6)
F2L: U2 L U L' U F U F' L2 U' L' U' F U' F' (15)
OLL: y' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l (10)
PLL: skip


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 4, 2012)

2x2: 7.20, 7.09, 10.17, 8.44, 8.76 = 8.13

3x3: 24.08, 16.99, 20.98, 19.36, 21.25 = 20.53

4x4: 1:56.96, 1:38.84, 1:30.91, 1:47.90, 1:24.04 = 1:39.22


----------



## Selkie (Jan 4, 2012)

*2x2x2:* 9.00, 8.52, 9.90, 7.44, 9.68 = *9.07*
*3x3x3: * 14.24, 19.15, 20.32, 16.51, 18.67 = *18.11*
_comment:_ the first was a PLL skip. Above average average for me 
*4x4x4:* 1:31.62, 1:22.40, 1:29.19, 1:14.39, 1:03.92 = *1:21.99*
_comment:_ Inconsistent but a pb single, edging closer to first sub minute 
*5x5x5:* 3:01.52, 2:48.02, 2:30.60, 2:49.53, 2:25.25 = *2:42.72*
_comment:_ Delighted with this average! my pb single had stood at 2:34.62 for over 3 months and went and beat it twice in this average. The average is a pb too. At last some hope at getting towards comp average cut.
*6x6x6:* 5:14.38, 5:09.09, 5:04.30, 5:55.92, 5:48.31 = *5:23.93*
*7x7x7:* 11:06.09, 10:11.14, 10:35.13, 10:08.90, 9:07.63 = *10:18.39*
_comment:_ pb single
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *1:52.81*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *4:31.89*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 43.22, 44.62, 44.81, 57.05, 44.26 = *44.56*
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble:* 3:33.91, 2:30.91, 2:44.28, 3:21.04, DNS = *3:13.08*
*Clock:* 17.04, 13.80, 14.74, 17.50, 15.18 = *15.65*
_comment:_ Counting 17 ruined it.
*Magic:* 2.31, 2.16, 1.97, 3.33, 2.09 = *2.19*
*Master Magic:* 5.05, 4.88, 7.33, 4.83, 4.63 = *4.92*
*Megaminx:* 4:07.44, 4:19.81, 3:32.54, 4:05.72, 4:50.37 = *4:10.99*
*Square 1:* 56.14, 1:05.58, 1:13.59, 1:12.90, 58.45 = *1:05.64*
*Pyraminx:* 24.78, 34.02, 21.02, 15.84, 13.03 = *20.55*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:21.45, DNS, DNS = *1:21.45*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(7:04.88), DNF(8:31.12), DNF(6:59.01) = DNF
_comment:_ I begin each 3BLD solve believing its going to be a DNF. I am not sure what I need to do to build my BLD confidence


----------



## jla (Jan 4, 2012)

*2x2x2: *4.60, 4.10, 4.96, (5.24), (4.06) = *4.55*

*3x3x3: *(27.07), 14.69, 14.36, (13.61), 14.40 = *14.48* Sub-15! 

*4x4x4: *(1:22.86), 1:26.65[POP], (1:42.47[POP]), 1:28.33[POP], 1:32.15[POP] = *1:29.04* Sub 1:30 with 4 POPs :O

*5x5x5: *3:24.69, 3:20.59, (3:53.27), (3:13.80), 3:22.85 = *3:22.71* PB 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *2:11.12 = *2:11.12*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: *6:08.89 = *6:08.89*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *39.26, DNF, 23.02 = *23.02* PB 

*Magic: *1.49, 1.40, (1.34), (3.08), 1.40 = *1.43* PB by a lot  

*Master Magic: *(6.17), 3.62, (3.26), 3.73, 3.66 = *3.67*

*Square-1:*59.39, (DNF), 50.82, (42.07), 53.38 = 54.53


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2012)

3x3x3:
(49.68) (35.15) 38.32 44.50 35.28

Ao5: 39.37
Best Mo3: 39.32

Average.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 4, 2012)

FMC: DNF
Nice 2x2x2 but bad continuation...



Spoiler



F’ R2 U R’ – 2x2x2
And then nothing...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> FMC: DNF
> Nice 2x2x2 but bad continuation...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can you see what you can do with my second soultion (pg.4)


----------



## mycube (Jan 4, 2012)

2x2x2: (5.00) 4.02 3.72 (2.80) 4.21 = 3.98
3x3x3: (12.43) 13.00 (13.33) 12.59 12.44 = 12.68
comment: good average 
4x4x4: (1:08.46) 1:05.96 (1:00.93) 1:05.68 1:02.59 = 1:04.74
comment: good!
5x5x5: 2:16.16 2:09.78 2:07.16 (2:06.53) (2:18.78) = 2:11.03
comment: better than normal 
6x6x6: (3:59.94) 3:58.08 3:55.28 (3:49.11) 3:55.75 = 3:56.37
comment: normal
7x7x7: 
3x3x3 OH: 27.41 (29.22) 28.27 28.63 (24.90) = 28.10
comment: normal
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:35.18
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:06.93
Megaminx: (2:58.22) 2:56.90 2:52.88 (2:28.86) 2:44.02 = 2:51.27
commet: don´t know why i got that sub2:30. but i´m lucky about it 
Pyraminx: (5.86) 7.88 (15.08) 9.81 8.36 = 8.68


----------



## cubernya (Jan 5, 2012)

*Odder just implemented MBLD on his site.* I helped debugging, so if we missed any bugs, please let Odder know.

-theZcuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2012)

I think Odder's site is really starting to shape up very nicely. Anybody who hasn't tried it should - it's really nice.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think Odder's site is really starting to shape up very nicely. Anybody who hasn't tried it should - it's really nice.


 
If we already posted here can we still use his site to use it?


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 5, 2012)

2x2: (3.34), (6.78+), 3.46, 4.18, 5.03= 4.22
3x3: 12.41, 11.11, 10.77, (13.36), (9.91)= 11.43
4x4: (39.64), 47.75, 48.61, (52.28), 42.25= 46.20 yeah
5x5: (2:03.11), (1:26.14), 1:48.89, 1:32.02, 1:44.98= 1:41.96 lol pop 2 times
2x2 BLD: DNF(24.36), 1:19.28+, DNF(48.31)= 1:19.28
3x3 BLD: 2:34.56, 2:01.97, DNF= 2:01.97
4x4 BLD:
MBLD:
OH: (21.82), 20.34, 18.84, 18.68, (16.49)= 19.29
WF: 1:59.80, 1:59.75, 2:25.41, 1:50.25, 1:46.40= 1:56.60
234 relay: 1:12.51
2345 relay: 2:44.93
Pyraminx: 7.90, (8.06), 7.06, (4.76), 7.12= 7.36
Clock: 15.55, 16.94, DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF
Megaminx: 2:18.30, 2:05.80, (2:23.36), (2:03.22), 2:13.36= 2:12.49
mastermagic: 5.68, (5.38), 5.56, 6.63, (8.63)= 5.96
FMC: 31 HTM


Spoiler



scramble: U2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 F D' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R'
solution: F’ R2 U R’ U’ L2 R’ U’ R2 B2 R’ L’ F U’ F’ L’ U’ L2 F’ L’ F L2 U L B2 D’ B’ D B’ U’ L’
explanation: 
2x2x2: F’ R2 U R’ (4) 
2x2x3: U’ L2 R’ U’ R2 B2 R’ (7) 
F2L-1: L’ F U’ F’ L’ U’ (6) 
Finish F2L: L2 F’ L’ F L2 U L U (7)
OLL: U’ B2 D’ B’ D B’ U’ (6) 
PLL: L’ (1) 
U’ U becomes nothing, cancel 2 moves


----------



## cubernya (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> If we already posted here can we still use his site to use it?


 
Yes


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 5, 2012)

2x2x2: 9.14, 9.41, (12.08), (8.93), 9.02 = 9.19
3x3x3: (39.69), (23.08), 39.40, 29.19, 33.98 = 34.19
Ridiculously inconsistent  in some situations I just sit staring at the damn cube for seconds at a time
4x4x4: 2:23.50, (1:52.46), 2:03.64, 2:25.93, (2:30.47) = 2:17.69
5x5x5: 4:42.62, 3:49.54, (3:26.55), 4:22.36, (4:46.34) = 4:18.17
6x6x6: (8:22.77), (6:42.70), 7:54.84, 7:29.11, 6:53.98 = 7:25.98

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:29.91
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:59.92
3x3x3 One Handed: (1:15.00), (40.46), 1:15.00, 1:02.36, 58.28 = 1:05.21
MegaMinx: 4:58.44, 4:48.10, (4:30.08), (5:04.05), 4:49.21 = 4:51.92
PyraMinx: (19.12), (33.56), 22.74, 24.92, 24.88 = 24.18
How is it that I'm getting worse at the pyraminx? Everyone else gets better!
Clock: 19.65, 18.56, 19.51, (17.79), (19.79) = 19.24
Square-1: 52.61, (39.64), 1:09.29, (1:53.93), 1:32.47 = 1:11.46
Some very luck solves in there


----------



## mycube (Jan 5, 2012)

Fewest Moves: 46 HTM



Spoiler



Cross: F´ R D F D2 R D [7/7]
F2L-Pair1: U2 B U B2 U´ B [6/13]
F2L-Pair2: R U R´ L´ U´ L[6/19]
F2L-Pair3: R´ U R2 U[4/23]
F2L-Pair4: R2 U2 R[3/26]
Oll: y´ F U R U´ R´ F´ [6/32]
Pll: R´ U2 R U2 R´ F R U R´ U´ R´ F´ R2 U2 [14/46]



first I found a 53-Move solution on white:


Spoiler



Cross: y´ z2 F D´ L F R2 D2 [6/6]
F2L-Pair1: U´ R U´ R´ U2 F´ U´ F [8/14] 
F2L-Pair2: U L2 B2 L2 B2[5/19]
F2L-Pair3: U2 R´ U R L´ U L[7/26]
F2L-Pair4: R´ U R U2 R´ U R[7/33]
Oll: y R U R´ U´ R F R´ F´[8/41]
Pll: R U´ R U R U R U´ R´ U´ R2 U2[12/53]



But on yellow it was easier and shorter
i´m happy with this!


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think Odder's site is really starting to shape up very nicely. Anybody who hasn't tried it should - it's really nice.


 
Yeah its really cool.

It could use a color/design change though, its kinda blegh and bland. But who cares what color it is?(Besides me) It doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 5, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> Yeah its really cool.
> 
> It could use a color/design change though, its kinda blegh and bland. But who cares what color it is?(Besides me) It doesn't matter that much.


 
Colours: You can actually experiment with the colours yourself like this http://odderen.dk/?c1=xxx&c2=xxx&c3=xxx&c4=xxx , xxx=HEX-codes. c1= background, c2=content, c3=those funny bars and the title box thing, c4=text. If you find any colour scheme that looks nice, PM me and I'll see if it looks acceptable, if it does, I'll make it standard.)

And thank you! 

*Update:*
As theZcuber said yesterday I implemented MultiBLD. Well, now I updated FMC. You submit a result by entering your solution as the result, and then you should give an explanation of the solution in the comment field. The system will count the moves for you! (please only use capitalized letters in your solution)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 6, 2012)

sq1- 24.57 times: 23.34, 30.80, 19.58, 18.61, 33.69
3x3- 19.99 times: 21.93, 22.11, 20.93, 16.69, 17.11
2x2- 8.02 times: 7.80, 6.83, 10.05, 8.93, 7.33


----------



## hic2482w (Jan 6, 2012)

*3x3:* 21.72, 23.40, 25.11, 30.22, 18.86
Avg=23.41
Getting back into cubing after a long break, hopefully will see sub-20 by the end of this school year


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 6, 2012)

2x2x2: (4.08) - 4.62 - (5.22) - 4.43 - 4.98 = 4.68
3x3x3: 16.95 - 16.88 - (14.47) - 16.17 - (18.14) = 16.67
4x4x4: 1:04.09 - 1:04.31 - 1:04.85 - (1:07.33) - (1:02.48) = 1:04.42
5x5x5: 1:51.49 - 1:51.26 - (1:50.68) - (1:52.51) - 1:52.27 = 1:51.67
6x6x6: 2:58.70 - 2:56.01 - (3:18.19) - 3:10.76 - (2:55.79) = 3:01.82
7x7x7: 5:35.48 - 5:38.96 - 5:24.99 - (5:48.49) - (5:21.29) = 5:33.14
3x3x3OH: (23.28) - 27.60 - (30.13) - 26.82 - 27.05 = 27.16
2BLD: 45.60 - DNF - DNF = 45.60
3BLD: 5:27.10 - DNF - 7:56.29 = 5:27.10
MultiBLD: 2/2 in 12:29.84 
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:38.17
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:28.80
Magic: (1.51) - 1.74 - 1.96 - 1.78 - (2.03) = 1.83
Master Magic: (2.82) - (3.28) - 3.15 - 2.99 - 3.22 = 3.12
Megaminx: (1:21.60) - (1:29.85) - 1:27.13 - 1:28.03 - 1:29.58 = 1:28.25
Pyraminx: 9.76 - 9.22 - 10.25 - (8.75) - (12.61) = 9.74
Square-1: (48.81) - (1:24.60) - 1:07.51 - 1:08.99 - 1:07.82 = 1:08.11
Clock: 17.44 - 16.82 - (14.16) - (23.08) - 18.82 = 17.69
Skewb: (9.05) - (13.69) - 13.07 - 9.98 - 11.60 = 10.70
FMC: DNF


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Can someone help with this solution:
> 21 +ending that I have no clue one. (spent like 20 minutes on it )



4 corners of which one is twisted is not that bad, you solve this with two commutators, preferably inserted into the previous part.

Let’s apply some stickers and check for insertions:
X – white sticker on the twisted corner (random, just to indicate the corner)
1 – the blue sticker on the blue-orange-yellow corner (now see where it is supposed to go and apply no 2 on the corner sticker that is there)
2 – yellow sticker of yellow-red-blue
3 – green sticker on green-orange-blue
Now you have stickered all 4 corners but you may want to look where #3 goes:
On the orange sticker of corner blue-orange-yellow, clockwise from your #1 sticker.
You need to know this to take advantage of possible cycles involving pieces 1 3 X cycles
I actually apply a sticker 4 to reduce thinking; now I can just look for cycles 3 4 X 



Spoiler



Your solution
F' R2 U R' 
F' D' L' D L2 F 
B U *L + U2 L' *U 
B' R B2 # *R' 
U2*

At + insert 3-cycle* L* D2 L’ U2 L D2 *L’ U2* to solve corner 2, break out corner X and cancel 4 moves 
This leaves 3 corners (3 4 X) in 25 moves
Remove the solved sticker #2 and the obsolete #1 and check for insertions of the remaining cycle 34X
Make sure to check first if X is on the right sticker so you have a closed cycle! (it is…)

At # insert U’ L U R’ U’ L’ *U R * to solve the corners and cancel 3 moves

Final solution:
F' R2 U R' 
F' D' L' D L2 F 
B U L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 U 
B' R B2 U' L U R' U' L' U'
30 HTM



Final solution 30 HTM


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2012)

Haven't got much done this week.

*2x2:* 6.69, (4.94), 7.65, 5.35, (12.81) = *6.56*
*3x3:* (12.38), (25.93), 12.63, 15.25, 14.31 = *14.06*
*4x4:* 1:03.78, 1:03.54, (1:05.86), 1:02.99, (53.59) = *1:03.44*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 17.19, 9.41 = *9.41*
_Comment: Cycled 3 corners in the wrong direction. _
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 35.04, DNF = *35.04*
_Comment: Slipped on a U-perm, not sure._


----------



## Attila (Jan 7, 2012)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



R2B’L2R2F2BU’RFU’FB’RB’D2FBR’DU’BR2L2F2L’D2R
premoves: D2R
R2B’L2R2F2BU’R all corners -2 moves, and 4 edges,
FU’FB’RB’D2 more 2 edges,
FBR’DU’BR2L2F2L’ L6E,
D2R undo premoves.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

*2x2:* (6.72), (5.85), 6.38, 6.18, 5.91 = 6.16 :fp Absolutely terrible
*3x3:* (30.45), 23.50, 28.68, (23.09), 28.44 = 26.87
*OH:* (1:13.01), 57.78, 53.30, 50.46, (46.05) = 53.85
*Pyraminx:* (5.72), 7.69, (10.64), 7.92, 7.36 = 7.66


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 7, 2012)

2x2: 4.44, (7.06), (3.65), 5.05, 4.48 = 4.66
3x3: 14.21, 13.29, (16.22), (12.56), 15.54 = 14.35
4x4: 1:07.27, 1:11.83, 1:13.95, (1:18.37), (59.81) = 1:11.02
5x5: (1:35.87), 1:43.31, 1:45.12, 1:40.10, (1:45.72) = 1:42.84
7x7: (6:05.06), 5:45.15, (5:14.16), 5:53.81, 5:42.15 = 5:47.04 
4x4BLD:
multiBLD:
clock: 13.96, (11.59), 12.49, (DNF), 13.74
234: 1:38.66
2345: 3:51.75
3x3 MTS: 2:19.09, (3:46.31), (1:24.50), 1:45.03, 1:25.54 = 1:49.89


----------



## guusrs (Jan 8, 2012)

FMC: 32


Spoiler



scramble: U2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 F D' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R'
solve: F2 D2 B2 D' F' L2 D R2 F' D' R F' D F D' F' L D2 L' B D B2 L B2 D B' D' L2 D2 L F U'
pre-moves (F U')
2x2x3+ pairs: F2 D2 B2 D' F' L2 D R2 F' D' R (11+2)
F2L: F' D F D' F' L D2 L' (19+2)
LL: B D B2 L B2 D B' D' L2 D2 L (30)
undo pre-moves: F U' (32)



Hard scramble for me this time
Congratz Atilla!


----------



## Carrot (Jan 8, 2012)

update (odderen.dk)

Sorry guys, it looks might a made a mistake when I coded the input boxes for FMC, it should be fixed now. for Multi BLD it still doesn't like negative results (It's optimistic  )

The FMC should be fixed now! I see 50 persons made posted at least 1 result so far, that's pretty amazing!


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 8, 2012)

If I submit results to Odder's site, can I/should I still post here?

EDIT: Cool stuff, Odder. 

I'll post my FMC stuff here, then, just because. 

FMC : 40 moves


Spoiler



Scramble : U2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B' U' L2 F D' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R' 
Solution : F' R2 U R' F' D' L' D L2 F B U2 B' U' R B' R' U2 L U2 L' U L' B L B' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U

F' R2 U R' // 2x2x2
F' D' L' D L2 F // 2x2x3
B U2 B' U' R B' R' // F2L-1
U2 L U2 L' U L' B L B' // F2L with partial edge control
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U // OLL with PLL skip

Yay for luck. I suck at FMC. :3

Back up 45 moves solution : F' R2 U R' F' D' L' D L2 F B U2 B' U R L' B R' L2 U L' U L' U' B' U B2 L B' L' U' B' U B L' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2

F' R2 U R' // 2x2x2
F' D' L' D L2 F // 2x2x3
B U2 B' U R L' B R' L2 U L' // F2L-1 with pair set up
U L' U' B' U B2 L B' // F2L into 6 move OLL
L' U' B' U B *L* // OLL
*L2* U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2 // EPLL

Yay cancellation.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 8, 2012)

You can, but don't have to.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> If I submit results to Odder's site, can I/should I still post here?


 
I'll post all results from my site here or somewhere else so Mats can make the math


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 8, 2012)

Odder said:


> update (odderen.dk)
> The FMC should be fixed now! I see 50 persons made posted at least 1 result so far, that's pretty amazing!


 
They are mainly messed up, 0-1 HTM for many people


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 8, 2012)

I really like the site, it's much less of a hassle to do.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> They are mainly messed up, 0-1 HTM for many people


 
Those fixes would require that I manually correct the results from the database...  the submission works though (or I hope so)


----------



## janelle (Jan 9, 2012)

*2x2x2*
5.99, 6.97, (7.42), 6.56, (5.27)
Average of 5:* 6.51*

*3x3x3*
18.01, (15.44), (19.01), 18.93, 18.09
Average of 5:* 18.34*

*3x3x3 OH*
34.60, (35.81), (25.49), 28.32, 26.53
Average of 5: *29.82*

*Pyraminx*
(16.74), 12.21, (11.27), 12.78, 13.17
Average of 5: *12.72*

*Square-1*
(56.48[P]), 55.84[P], 41.87, 54.18, (35.41)
Average of 5: *50.63*


----------



## Mcuber5 (Jan 9, 2012)

2x2 : 4.03, 3.31, 3.83, 5.59, 3.86 = 3.91 With my old 2x2 it's clearly awesome (I have to buy an other one)
3x3 : 12.03, 14.77, 14.84, 14.69, 14.40 = 14.62 normal, could be better
4x4 : 1:15.08, 1:08.84, 59.88, 1:04.81, 1:08.52 = 1:07.39 first average on a weekly comp using my ss v3, could be better
2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 19.94 = 19.94 happy with it
3x3 BLD : DNF, 1:57.30, 1:39.44 = 1:39.44 I'm in a bad time for 3x3 BLD, surprisingly just one of them is a DNF
4x4 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF Do my best to eventually succeed one day, second one was DNF by 2 edges flipped...
Multi BLD : 4/6 (26:58.52) Arf ! 4/6 again...
3x3 OH : 25.28, 24.08, 26.41, 32.50, 22.94 = 25.26 Good
3x3 WF : DNS yet
Pyraminx : 6.18, 8.11, 6.13, 5.25, 7.11 = 6.47 Good
Megaminx : 1:58.84, 2:00.93, 2:05.15, 2:02.08, 2:05.30 = 2:02.72 Bad average, a long time I didn't practice Megaminx...
Square 1 : 36.38, 22.93, 30.33, 30.27, 27.78 = 29.46 Good, but scrambles were quite easy
Clock : 13.53, 13.18, 14.36, 12.47, 13.65 = 13.45 Good
Relay 2-3-4 : 1:39.41 Not bad but it could be better


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2012)

Odder, a slight error in Multi. My time 60:00 is displayed as 59:60 
(I sat till the time went out trying to remember corners of the last cube without succeding)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 9, 2012)

4x4: 46.47, (38.55), (48.00), 39.65, 42.77 = 42.96
3x3: (11.47), 8.90, 9.88, (7.25), 8.83 = 9.20
2x2: 3.84, (5.80), 3.66, 3.11, (2.97) = 3.54


----------



## Carrot (Jan 9, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Odder, a slight error in Multi. My time 60:00 is displayed as 59:60
> (I sat till the time went out trying to remember corners of the last cube without succeding)


 
That was actually a funny bug, because I knew straight ahead why it did that when I read your comment, that is what happens when you write ">" instead of ">=". It's fixed now


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was 1 turn off in 4BLD =/ Do I mark it as +2 or DNF?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 9, 2012)

+2 (Even thought I believe it should be a DNF, because it's a memory event)

Unless it's a slice, then it is a DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

Some notes to everyone:
The competition officially closes at midnight GMT. That's about an hour and a half from now. Things are a little different this time because you will notice the competition close on the submission website. So look carefully at the top of the page when you post your times - make sure you're posting for the week you want to post for!

If you have late submissions, please put them in a post here or PM them to Odder. Currently there's no way to make late submissions on the website. We will try to add late submissions in as long as they are posted in the next day or so.

I will try to post the new thread shortly after the new competition comes online on the website; I'm going to wait until after this happens to hopefully avoid confusion. But you should be able to post week two results as soon as the website switches over, even if I haven't posted here yet.

Odder has made an effort to try to straighten out most of the fewest moves problems, but there were a few he couldn't recover. If you have one of these, and you have a record of your original result, please try to type it in again if you have time. Hopefully it will work better now. Also, in general, it's probably a good idea to have a backup of all your results for the next few weeks in case we do run into additional software issues.

All things told, I'd say that other than the fewest moves issues, this has gone pretty well for the first week's attempt. Let's see how we do next week!

@Nick: Yes, it counts, according to the official regulations. Nice job!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 9, 2012)

*3x3:* 11.44, (11.27), (14.84), 12.59, 12.58 = *12.20* 
Comment: I couldn't login to Odder's site for some reason, I might've forgot my password, so I'm just doing it this way. I was going to do 2x2, but I did the first 3 scrambles then realised I wasn't writing down my times... :fp


----------



## Lumej (Jan 9, 2012)

4x4: 1:45.01, (2:14.79), 1:37.72, (1:33.51), 1:48.35 = 1:43.69
3x3: 21.98, 24.48, 18.51, 23.81, 21.60 = 22.46
3x3oh: 55.41, 52.72, 49.71, 57.83, 45.98 = 52.61


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 10, 2012)

Late post, sorry:

Victor
*2x2:* 12.21, (6.98), (17.57), 10.21, 15.50 = *12.64*
*3x3:* (31.73), 25.71, 30.45, (25.64), 31.45 = *29.20*
*4x4:* 1:54.79, 1:38.98, (1:38.04), (2:00.45), 1:49.42 = *1:47.73*
*5x5:* 3:56.29, (3:33.32), (3:58.75), 3:47.78, 3:55.53 = *3:53.20*
*3x3 Match:* 1:57.73, 1:28.39, 2:19.40, 2:27.54, 1:57.68 = *2:04.94*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:38.51*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 6:58.35*
*2x2 blindfolded:* = DNF, DNF, 58.56 = *58.56*


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Jan 10, 2012)

Pyraminx: 3.42, (4.65), 3.82, 3.86, (3.16)=3.70
Magic: 0.80, 0.80, (0.78), 0.78, (0.81)=0.79
SQ-1: (25.93), 19.67, 20.12, 19.46, (18.61)=19.75


----------



## Carrot (Jan 10, 2012)

This is all the results my system handled this week 



Spoiler



*Odder*
2x2x2 : 3.92
3x3x3 : 13.90
3x3x3 one-handed : 25.89

Magic : 1.64
Pyraminx : 3.17
Skewb : 8.19

*waffle=ijm*
2x2x2 : 2.85
3x3x3 : 10.95
4x4x4 : 57.81
3x3x3 one-handed : 22.14
Magic : 0.99

*henrik*
2x2x2 : 5.12
3x3x3 : 13.64
4x4x4 : 57.09
5x5x5 : 2:17.07
2x2x2 blindfolded : 44.34
3x3x3 blindfolded : 1:18.68
3x3x3 one-handed : 21.89
3x3x3 With feet : 43.57
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:17.50
Clock : DNF
Pyraminx : 7.51
Square-1 : 40.69
Skewb : 18.33

*Trondhat*
2x2x2 : 8.42
3x3x3 : 30.84
3x3x3 one-handed : 1:17.78
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 4:52.53

*hcfong*
2x2x2 : 17.23
3x3x3 : 44.74

*Collinbxyz*
2x2x2 : DNF

*Mike Hughey*
2x2x2 : 8.82
3x3x3 : 24.71
4x4x4 : 1:30.21
5x5x5 : 2:31.93
6x6x6 : 5:01.26
7x7x7 : 6:51.68
2x2x2 blindfolded : 21.28
3x3x3 blindfolded : 1:08.79
4x4x4 blindfolded : 6:04.45
5x5x5 blindfolded : 12:26.01
6x6x6 blindfolded : DNF
7x7x7 blindfolded : 50:24.27
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 1 points (2/3 in 9:11)
3x3x3 one-handed : 41.76
3x3x3 With feet : 1:40.54
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:15.41
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 36
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:06.22
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 4:30.97
Magic : 2.32
Master Magic : 3.85
Clock : 18.10
Megaminx : 2:49.47
Pyraminx : 23.41
Square-1 : 40.26
Skewb : 18.18

*brandbest1*
2x2x2 : 9.09

*theZcuber*
2x2x2 : 5.44
3x3x3 : 18.87
4x4x4 : 2:09.55
3x3x3 blindfolded : 7:14.69
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 0 points (1/2 in 17:32)
3x3x3 one-handed : 47.51
Magic : 0.94
Master Magic : 5.25
Pyraminx : 5.90
Skewb : 12.78

*HampusHansson*
2x2x2 : 4.24
3x3x3 : 17.57
4x4x4 : 1:23.96
5x5x5 : 2:37.64
6x6x6 : 5:39.17
7x7x7 : DNF
2x2x2 blindfolded : 37.18
3x3x3 blindfolded : 2:46.26
3x3x3 one-handed : 28.32
3x3x3 Match the scramble : DNF
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:58.97
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 5:12.97
Magic : 2.13
Master Magic : 6.81
Clock : 9.85
Megaminx : 3:09.89
Pyraminx : 12.39
Square-1 : 50.20
Skewb : 16.23

*TheAria97*
2x2x2 : 5.82
3x3x3 : 16.47
4x4x4 : 2:04.06
3x3x3 one-handed : 21.87
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:16.62
Magic : 3.78

*Krag*
2x2x2 : 4.71
3x3x3 : 19.41
4x4x4 : 1:48.28

*Yttrium*
2x2x2 : 7.80
3x3x3 : 17.83
4x4x4 : 1:31.07
5x5x5 : 2:29.64
6x6x6 : 5:26.38
2x2x2 blindfolded : 29.81
3x3x3 blindfolded : 2:28.33
4x4x4 blindfolded : 17:54.15
5x5x5 blindfolded : DNF
3x3x3 one-handed : 41.67
3x3x3 With feet : 5:20.88
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 2:21.71
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 48
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:04.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 4:39.58
Magic : 2.51
Master Magic : 4.62
Clock : 15.38
Megaminx : 2:59.62
Pyraminx : 17.41
Square-1 : 1:01.96

*MaeLSTRoM*
2x2x2 : 4.68
3x3x3 : 16.67
4x4x4 : 1:04.42
5x5x5 : 1:51.67
6x6x6 : 3:01.82
7x7x7 : 5:33.14
2x2x2 blindfolded : 45.60
3x3x3 blindfolded : 5:27.10
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 2 points (2/2 in 12:20)
3x3x3 one-handed : 27.16
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:38.17
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 3:28.80
Magic : 1.83
Master Magic : 3.12
Clock : 17.69
Megaminx : 1:28.25
Pyraminx : 9.74
Square-1 : 1:08.11
Skewb : 11.55

*Jakube*
2x2x2 : 5.76
3x3x3 : 14.90
4x4x4 : 1:01.00
5x5x5 : 1:59.40
6x6x6 : 3:39.91
7x7x7 : 6:25.04
2x2x2 blindfolded : 22.57
3x3x3 blindfolded : 53.84
4x4x4 blindfolded : 5:06.83
5x5x5 blindfolded : DNF
6x6x6 blindfolded : DNF
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 13 points (16/19 in 55:47)
3x3x3 one-handed : 28.84
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:24.02
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 4:12.11
Magic : 2.48
Master Magic : 5.99
Clock : DNF
Square-1 : 56.20

*Divineskulls*
2x2x2 : 7.52
3x3x3 : 21.28
4x4x4 : 1:20.46
5x5x5 : 2:33.07
6x6x6 : 5:37.90
3x3x3 one-handed : 37.17

*nccube*
2x2x2 : 2.77

*tozies24*
2x2x2 : 7.76
3x3x3 : 18.46
4x4x4 : 1:54.68
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:22.02

*danthecuber*
2x2x2 : 6.58
3x3x3 : 16.05
4x4x4 : 1:09.51
5x5x5 : 2:37.84

*SimonWestlund*
2x2x2 : 2.54
3x3x3 : 8.61
4x4x4 : 41.47
6x6x6 : 2:43.78
7x7x7 : 4:31.33
2x2x2 blindfolded : 8.71
3x3x3 one-handed : 16.75
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 31

*Moops*
2x2x2 : 13.09
3x3x3 : 27.01
4x4x4 : 3:13.90
5x5x5 : 4:27.57
2x2x2 blindfolded : 32.51
3x3x3 blindfolded : 2:57.86
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 2 points (3/4 in 31:21)
3x3x3 one-handed : 1:06.60
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 7:21.43
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 3:41.60
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 7:25.08
Pyraminx : 26.50

*jaysammey777*
2x2x2 : 5.16
3x3x3 : 18.14
4x4x4 : 1:25.74
5x5x5 : 2:45.30
6x6x6 : 5:32.53
7x7x7 : 8:55.76
2x2x2 blindfolded : 11.06
3x3x3 blindfolded : 3:10.65
3x3x3 one-handed : 32.76
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 59.14
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 40
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:53.54
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 4:41.19
Magic : 1.68
Master Magic : 4.49
Clock : 18.85
Megaminx : 1:51.53
Pyraminx : 12.18
Square-1 : 59.24
Skewb : 28.33

*RoboCopter87*
3x3x3 : 36.14
3x3x3 one-handed : 1:27.26
Megaminx : 6:16.90
Pyraminx : 14.58

*dimwmuni*
2x2x2 : 4.93
3x3x3 : 15.11
4x4x4 : 1:08.86
2x2x2 blindfolded : 32.35
3x3x3 blindfolded : 2:19.46
3x3x3 one-handed : 24.10
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:23.58

*Evan Liu*
2x2x2 : 4.31
3x3x3 : 12.40
4x4x4 : 51.73
5x5x5 : 1:50.55
6x6x6 : 3:37.21
7x7x7 : 6:37.21
2x2x2 blindfolded : 10.59
3x3x3 blindfolded : 2:48.13
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 0 points (1/2 in 9:45)
3x3x3 one-handed : 27.38
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:10.60
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 43
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:10.94
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 3:15.24
Magic : 1.26
Master Magic : 2.51
Clock : 9.64
Megaminx : 1:40.89
Pyraminx : 5.76
Square-1 : 28.45

*MatsBergsten*
2x2x2 : 15.93
3x3x3 : 44.18
4x4x4 : 2:31.82
5x5x5 : DNF
2x2x2 blindfolded : 29.37
3x3x3 blindfolded : 1:24.12
4x4x4 blindfolded : 6:40.54
5x5x5 blindfolded : 15:32.84
6x6x6 blindfolded : 35:01.39
7x7x7 blindfolded : DNF
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 8 points (9/10 in 60:00)

*ansonl *
2x2x2 : 2.61
3x3x3 : 8.85
4x4x4 : 38.10
2x2x2 blindfolded : 8.10
3x3x3 one-handed : 12.99
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 58.11
Pyraminx : 5.92
Square-1 : 32.42

*sam596*
3x3x3 : DNF

*yuxuibbs*
2x2x2 : 4.78
3x3x3 : 14.13
3x3x3 one-handed : 30.40
Pyraminx : 16.58

*Kare*
3x3x3 : 18.89
4x4x4 : 1:28.79
5x5x5 : 3:04.42

*ljackstar*
2x2x2 : 17.72
3x3x3 : 49.78
4x4x4 : DNF
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 6:32.10
Magic : 2.69
Pyraminx : 38.86

*bryson azzopard*
2x2x2 : 6.32
3x3x3 : 23.01
4x4x4 : 1:44.46
5x5x5 : 3:20.79
6x6x6 : 7:26.46
2x2x2 blindfolded : 37.81
3x3x3 blindfolded : DNF
3x3x3 one-handed : 49.26

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:22.08
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 5:07.44
Magic : 2.19
Master Magic : 4.49
Pyraminx : 15.75

*Kenneth Svendson*
2x2x2 : 8.55
3x3x3 : 21.19
4x4x4 : 1:41.91
5x5x5 : 3:10.07
3x3x3 one-handed : 44.04
3x3x3 With feet : 2:39.95
Magic : 1.64
Master Magic : 5.19

*AustinReed*
2x2x2 : 3.40
3x3x3 : 16.41
4x4x4 : 1:03.34
5x5x5 : 2:07.62
6x6x6 : 4:19.40
7x7x7 : 8:09.92
2x2x2 blindfolded : 25.61
3x3x3 blindfolded : 3:41.18
3x3x3 one-handed : 37.88
3x3x3 With feet : 4:55.28
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:51.08

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:19.27
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 3:51.55
Master Magic : 3.76
Clock : 15.93
Megaminx : 2:48.98
Pyraminx : 7.70
Square-1 : 24.20
Skewb : 25.09

*jrb*
2x2x2 : 7.34
3x3x3 : 30.03
Pyraminx : 9.79

*Selkie*
2x2x2 : 1:21.99

*szatan*
2x2x2 : 4.70
3x3x3 : 14.86
4x4x4 : 1:08.71
5x5x5 : 2:34.31
2x2x2 blindfolded : 14.63
3x3x3 blindfolded : 4:19.11
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 2 points (2/2 in 16:59)
3x3x3 one-handed : 29.24
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 2:09.18

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:53.59
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 3:52.16
Clock : 19.74
Square-1 : 1:01.32

*Schmidt*
2x2x2 : 8.89
3x3x3 : 26.55
4x4x4 : 2:28.80
2x2x2 blindfolded : 1:09.52
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 3:19.93
Pyraminx : 18.51

*Tim Reynolds*
2x2x2 : 4.78
3x3x3 : 13.62
4x4x4 : 1:08.21
5x5x5 : 1:55.06
6x6x6 : 4:06.03
7x7x7 : 6:02.58
2x2x2 blindfolded : 18.75
3x3x3 blindfolded : 1:44.34
3x3x3 one-handed : 30.82
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:14.07
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:53.93
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 3:26.56
Magic : 1.62
Master Magic : 4.85
Clock : 12.78
Megaminx : 2:18.82
Pyraminx : 8.61

*Norbi*
2x2x2 : 7.89
3x3x3 : 23.18
2x2x2 blindfolded : 25.36
3x3x3 blindfolded : 1:26.36
3x3x3 one-handed : 40.93
Master Magic : 4.57

*nathanajah*
2x2x2 : 3.44
4x4x4 : 57.10
Clock : 7.18
Square-1 : 15.74
Skewb : 15.88

*CuberMan*
2x2x2 : 4.22
3x3x3 : 11.43
4x4x4 : 46.20
5x5x5 : 1:41.96
2x2x2 blindfolded : 1:19.28
3x3x3 blindfolded : 2:01.97
4x4x4 blindfolded : DNF
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 0 points (2/4 in 37:15)
3x3x3 one-handed : 19.29
3x3x3 With feet : 1:56.60
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 31
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:12.51
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 2:44.93
Master Magic : 5.96
Clock : DNF
Megaminx : 2:12.49
Pyraminx : 7.36

*yoinneroid*
2x2x2 : 3.37
3x3x3 : 10.97
4x4x4 : 46.35
5x5x5 : 1:30.20
2x2x2 blindfolded : 25.59
3x3x3 blindfolded : DNF
4x4x4 blindfolded : 14:18.05
5x5x5 blindfolded : DNF
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 2 points (4/6 in 51:15)
3x3x3 one-handed : 17.84
3x3x3 With feet : 2:18.78
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 35
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:07.45
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 2:21.36
Magic : 2.19
Master Magic : 4.00
Clock : 13.94
Megaminx : 1:53.01
Pyraminx : 8.51
Square-1 : 34.95

*hic2482w*
3x3x3 : 23.41

*Attila*
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 27

*chrissyd*
2x2x2 : 5.20
3x3x3 : 15.64
4x4x4 : 1:19.66

*Jaycee*
2x2x2 : 4.69
3x3x3 : 18.08
4x4x4 : 1:35.98
3x3x3 one-handed : 45.65
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 40
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:09.60

*cuberkid10*
2x2x2 : 3.11
3x3x3 : 12.20
4x4x4 : 52.35
6x6x6 : 5:52.47
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:21.93
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 3:52.98
Magic : 1.63

*AndersB*
2x2x2 : 7.57
3x3x3 : 15.60
4x4x4 : 1:37.11
5x5x5 : 3:17.15
6x6x6 : 6:34.18
7x7x7 : 9:32.41
2x2x2 blindfolded : 1:22.52
3x3x3 blindfolded : 6:22.05
3x3x3 one-handed : 35.36
3x3x3 With feet : 3:45.18
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 2:55.74
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 44
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:28.78
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 5:30.59
Magic : 1.96
Megaminx : 2:37.84
Skewb : 22.93

*nickvu2*
2x2x2 : 10.34
3x3x3 : 24.86
4x4x4 : 1:47.01
5x5x5 : 3:09.38
6x6x6 : 6:59.31
7x7x7 : 10:29.10
3x3x3 blindfolded : 2:31.73
4x4x4 blindfolded : 21:32.24
3x3x3 one-handed : 58.51
Magic : 2.01

*janelle*
2x2x2 : 6.51
3x3x3 : 18.34
3x3x3 one-handed : 29.82
Pyraminx : 12.72
Square-1 : 50.84

*okayama*
6x6x6 : 4:42.27
3x3x3 blindfolded : 2:08.39
4x4x4 blindfolded : 15:07.21
3x3x3 Fewest moves : 30

*WTF2L?*
2x2x2 : 5.85
3x3x3 : 15.57
4x4x4 : 1:15.92
5x5x5 : 2:44.99
3x3x3 blindfolded : 1:54.86
3x3x3 one-handed : 33.85
Pyraminx : 5.71

*Perff*
2x2x2 : 6.28
3x3x3 : 21.44

*jla*
2x2x2 : 4.55
3x3x3 : 14.48
4x4x4 : 1:29.04
5x5x5 : 3:22.70
2x2x2 blindfolded : 23.02
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:11.12
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 : 6:08.89
Magic : 1.43
Master Magic : 3.67
Square-1 : 54.53


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2012)

I calculated the results for everyone who posted here. Odder has given averages/ results for everyone who posted there .
I must try to join those tomorrow, but it will probably take awhile. Now some sleep first.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> I calculated the results for everyone who posted here. Odder has given averages/ results for everyone who posted there .
> I must try to join those tomorrow, but it will probably take awhile. Now some sleep first.


 
Thanks, Mats. I know we're making this quite a bit of work for you now (even more than you've already been doing in the past, which is quite substantial) - thank you for taking it on. Be careful - some people who posted here also posted on the website, and we want results posted here to be favored over results posted there. And if they're in disagreement, it wouldn't hurt to tell us about the disagreements, so we can see if there are software errors.

Hopefully, if all goes well, eventually you won't have to do anything - Odder's program will just take care of it all. So hopefully all the extra work will just be temporary.

In the meantime, everyone please just be patient; results may be a little later than usual for the next few weeks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, that was fun in a way . I think (am sure) we have a new record in the weeklies  in number of competitors, 80 persons in one week.

This list was done manually for a great part, so I would not be surprised if there were a lot of errors in it.
So preliminary it is. For the next week you can still use this forum thread (for the next week of course) 
or Odders site (that's already been said) but I personally would prefer if you used only one of them .
And if you use both (that is ok) don't try to trick me bu using different names that looks like the same
(as if I used MatsBergsten here and matsbergsten at the other site). That only leads to more work 
(no less than four persons tried that particular trick ).

*2x2x2*(66)

 2.41 asiahyoo1997
 2.54 SimonWestlund
 2.61 AnsonL
 2.77 nccube
 2.85 waffle=ijm
 3.11 cuberkid10
 3.37 yoinneroid
 3.40 AustinReed
 3.44 nathanajah
 3.54 Yes, We Can!
 3.91 Mcuber5
 3.92 Odder
 3.97 Sa967St
 3.98 mycube
 4.22 CuberMan
 4.24 HampusHansson
 4.31 Evan Liu
 4.55 jla
 4.66 rock1313
 4.68 MaeLSTRoM
 4.69 Jaycee
 4.70 szatan
 4.71 Krag
 4.78 Yuxuibbs
 4.78 Tim Reynolds
 4.93 dimwmuni
 5.12 henrik
 5.16 Jaysammey777
 5.20 chrissyd
 5.32 Edmund
 5.38 Kian
 5.44 theZcuber
 5.76 Jakube
 5.82 TheAria97
 5.85 WTF2L?
 6.16 Alcuber
 6.28 Perff
 6.32 bryson azzopard
 6.51 janelle
 6.56 Zane_C
 6.58 danthecuber
 6.73 elimescube
 7.00 aronpm
 7.34 jrb
 7.52 Divineskulls
 7.57 AndersB
 7.76 tozies24
 7.80 Yttrium
 7.89 Norbi
 8.02 jokerman5656
 8.13 Specs112
 8.42 Trondhat
 8.55 Kenneth Svendson
 8.82 Mike Hughey
 8.89 Schmidt
 9.07 Selkie
 9.09 brandbest1
 9.19 MichaelErskine
 9.88 nekosensei
 10.34 nickvu2
 12.64 vlarsen
 13.09 Moops
 15.93 MatsBergsten
 17.23 hcfong
 17.72 ljackstar
 DNF Collinbxyz
*3x3x3 *(71)

 8.61 SimonWestlund
 8.68 asiahyoo1997
 8.85 AnsonL
 9.20 Yes, We Can!
 10.95 waffle=ijm
 10.97 yoinneroid
 11.30 Sa967St
 11.43 CuberMan
 12.20 amostay2004
 12.20 RCTACameron
 12.20 cuberkid10
 12.40 Evan Liu
 12.68 mycube
 13.51 aronpm
 13.62 Tim Reynolds
 13.64 henrik
 13.90 Odder
 14.06 Zane_C
 14.13 Yuxuibbs
 14.35 rock1313
 14.48 jla
 14.51 Kian
 14.62 Mcuber5
 14.86 szatan
 14.90 Jakube
 15.11 dimwmuni
 15.57 WTF2L?
 15.60 AndersB
 15.64 chrissyd
 15.98 JianhanC
 16.05 danthecuber
 16.41 AustinReed
 16.47 TheAria97
 16.67 MaeLSTRoM
 17.57 HampusHansson
 17.83 Yttrium
 18.08 Jaycee
 18.11 Selkie
 18.14 Jaysammey777
 18.34 janelle
 18.46 tozies24
 18.87 theZcuber
 18.89 Kare
 19.34 elimescube
 19.41 Krag
 19.65 Edmund
 19.99 jokerman5656
 20.02 nekosensei
 20.53 Specs112
 21.19 Kenneth Svendson
 21.28 Divineskulls
 21.44 Perff
 22.46 Lumej
 23.01 bryson azzopard
 23.18 Norbi
 23.41 hic2482w
 24.71 Mike Hughey
 24.86 nickvu2
 26.55 Schmidt
 26.87 Alcuber
 27.01 Moops
 29.20 vlarsen
 30.03 jrb
 30.84 Trondhat
 34.19 MichaelErskine
 36.14 Robocopter87
 39.37 ThomasJE
 44.18 MatsBergsten
 44.74 hcfong
 49.78 ljackstar
 DNF sam596
*4x4x4*(55)

 38.10 AnsonL
 41.47 SimonWestlund
 42.68 asiahyoo1997
 42.96 Yes, We Can!
 46.20 CuberMan
 46.35 yoinneroid
 51.73 Evan Liu
 52.35 cuberkid10
 53.18 amostay2004
 57.09 henrik
 57.10 nathanajah
 57.81 waffle=ijm
 58.56 Kian
 1:01.00 Jakube
 1:03.34 AustinReed
 1:03.44 Zane_C
 1:04.26 Sa967St
 1:04.42 MaeLSTRoM
 1:04.74 mycube
 1:07.39 Mcuber5
 1:08.21 Tim Reynolds
 1:08.25 elimescube
 1:08.71 szatan
 1:08.86 dimwmuni
 1:09.51 danthecuber
 1:11.02 rock1313
 1:12.80 JianhanC
 1:15.92 WTF2L?
 1:16.96 aronpm
 1:19.66 chrissyd
 1:20.46 Divineskulls
 1:21.99 Selkie
 1:23.96 HampusHansson
 1:25.74 Jaysammey777
 1:28.79 Kare
 1:29.04 jla
 1:30.21 Mike Hughey
 1:31.07 Yttrium
 1:35.98 Jaycee
 1:37.11 AndersB
 1:39.22 Specs112
 1:41.91 Kenneth Svendson
 1:43.69 Lumej
 1:44.46 bryson azzopard
 1:47.01 nickvu2
 1:47.73 vlarsen
 1:48.28 Krag
 1:54.68 tozies24
 2:04.06 TheAria97
 2:09.55 theZcuber
 2:17.69 MichaelErskine
 2:28.80 Schmidt
 2:31.82 MatsBergsten
 3:13.90 Moops
 DNF ljackstar
*5x5x5*(37)

 1:14.67 asiahyoo1997
 1:17.82 AnsonL
 1:21.09 SimonWestlund
 1:30.20 yoinneroid
 1:41.96 CuberMan
 1:41.97 elimescube
 1:42.84 rock1313
 1:50.55 Evan Liu
 1:51.67 MaeLSTRoM
 1:55.06 Tim Reynolds
 1:56.36 Sa967St
 1:58.10 JianhanC
 1:59.40 Jakube
 2:06.15 Kian
 2:07.62 AustinReed
 2:11.03 mycube
 2:17.07 henrik
 2:29.64 Yttrium
 2:31.93 Mike Hughey
 2:33.07 Divineskulls
 2:34.31 szatan
 2:37.64 HampusHansson
 2:37.84 danthecuber
 2:42.72 Selkie
 2:44.99 WTF2L?
 2:45.30 Jaysammey777
 2:57.98 aronpm
 3:04.42 Kare
 3:09.38 nickvu2
 3:10.07 Kenneth Svendson
 3:17.15 AndersB
 3:20.79 bryson azzopard
 3:22.71 jla
 3:53.20 vlarsen
 4:18.17 MichaelErskine
 4:27.57 Moops
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(23)

 2:27.39 asiahyoo1997
 2:43.78 SimonWestlund
 3:01.82 MaeLSTRoM
 3:37.21 Evan Liu
 3:39.91 Jakube
 3:49.71 elimescube
 3:56.37 mycube
 3:59.81 JianhanC
 4:06.03 Tim Reynolds
 4:19.40 AustinReed
 4:42.27 okayama
 5:01.26 Mike Hughey
 5:23.93 Selkie
 5:26.38 Yttrium
 5:32.53 Jaysammey777
 5:37.90 Divineskulls
 5:39.17 HampusHansson
 5:52.47 cuberkid10
 6:13.91 aronpm
 6:34.18 AndersB
 6:59.31 nickvu2
 7:25.98 MichaelErskine
 7:26.46 bryson azzopard
*7x7x7*(16)

 4:31.33 SimonWestlund
 5:12.27 Sa967St
 5:33.14 MaeLSTRoM
 5:47.04 rock1313
 5:59.00 JianhanC
 6:02.58 Tim Reynolds
 6:25.04 Jakube
 6:37.21 Evan Liu
 6:43.57 elimescube
 6:51.68 Mike Hughey
 8:09.92 AustinReed
 8:55.76 Jaysammey777
 9:32.41 AndersB
10:18.39 Selkie
10:29.10 nickvu2
 DNF HampusHansson
*3x3 one handed*(44)

 13.12 AnsonL
 16.21 asiahyoo1997
 16.75 SimonWestlund
 17.84 yoinneroid
 19.29 CuberMan
 20.08 amostay2004
 21.87 TheAria97
 21.89 henrik
 22.14 waffle=ijm
 24.10 dimwmuni
 25.06 Kian
 25.26 Mcuber5
 26.90 aronpm
 27.16 MaeLSTRoM
 27.38 Evan Liu
 28.10 mycube
 28.32 HampusHansson
 28.84 Jakube
 29.24 szatan
 29.27 elimescube
 29.82 janelle
 30.40 Yuxuibbs
 30.82 Tim Reynolds
 32.76 Jaysammey777
 33.85 WTF2L?
 35.36 AndersB
 37.17 Divineskulls
 37.88 AustinReed
 40.93 Norbi
 41.67 Yttrium
 41.76 Mike Hughey
 44.04 Kenneth Svendson
 44.56 Selkie
 45.65 Jaycee
 47.51 theZcuber
 49.26 bryson azzopard
 52.61 Lumej
 53.85 Alcuber
 58.51 nickvu2
 1:05.21 MichaelErskine
 1:06.60 Moops
 1:17.78 Trondhat
 1:27.26 Robocopter87
 DNF Odder
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 43.57 henrik
 1:40.54 Mike Hughey
 1:56.60 CuberMan
 2:18.78 yoinneroid
 2:39.95 Kenneth Svendson
 3:45.18 AndersB
 4:55.28 AustinReed
 5:20.88 Yttrium
 DNF Mcuber5
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(30)

 8.10 AnsonL
 8.71 SimonWestlund
 9.41 Zane_C
 10.59 Evan Liu
 11.06 Jaysammey777
 12.00 aronpm
 14.63 szatan
 18.75 Tim Reynolds
 19.94 Mcuber5
 21.28 Mike Hughey
 22.57 Jakube
 23.02 jla
 24.13 Kian
 25.36 Norbi
 25.59 yoinneroid
 25.61 AustinReed
 29.37 MatsBergsten
 29.81 Yttrium
 32.35 dimwmuni
 32.51 Moops
 37.18 HampusHansson
 37.81 bryson azzopard
 44.34 henrik
 45.60 MaeLSTRoM
 58.56 vlarsen
 1:09.52 Schmidt
 1:17.31 nekosensei
 1:19.28 CuberMan
 1:21.45 Selkie
 1:22.52 AndersB
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(33)

 35.04 Zane_C
 35.51 aronpm
 44.71 amostay2004
 51.90 SimonWestlund
 53.84 Jakube
 1:08.79 Mike Hughey
 1:18.68 henrik
 1:24.12 MatsBergsten
 1:26.36 Norbi
 1:39.44 Mcuber5
 1:44.34 Tim Reynolds
 1:50.81 AnsonL
 1:54.86 WTF2L?
 2:01.97 CuberMan
 2:08.39 okayama
 2:17.27 nekosensei
 2:19.46 dimwmuni
 2:28.33 Yttrium
 2:31.73 nickvu2
 2:46.26 HampusHansson
 2:48.13 Evan Liu
 2:57.86 Moops
 3:03.63 Kian
 3:10.65 Jaysammey777
 3:41.18 AustinReed
 4:19.11 szatan
 5:27.10 MaeLSTRoM
 5:51.91 elimescube
 6:22.05 AndersB
 7:14.69 theZcuber
 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF Selkie
 DNF yoinneroid
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:06.83 Jakube
 6:04.45 Mike Hughey
 6:40.54 MatsBergsten
 6:43.93 SimonWestlund
14:18.05 yoinneroid
15:07.21 okayama
17:54.15 Yttrium
21:32.24 nickvu2
 DNF Mcuber5
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

12:26.01 Mike Hughey
14:20.76 SimonWestlund
15:32.84 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF Yttrium
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

35:01.39 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

50:24.27 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(15)

16/19 (55:47)  Jakube
9/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
9/12 (54:51)  SimonWestlund
2/2 ( 9:28)  AnsonL
2/2 (12:29)  MaeLSTRoM
2/2 (16:59)  szatan
4/6 (26:58)  Mcuber5
3/4 (31:21)  Moops
4/6 (51:14)  yoinneroid
2/3 ( 9:11)  Mike Hughey
1/2 ( 9:45)  Evan Liu
1/2 (17:32)  theZcuber
2/4 (37:15)  CuberMan
0/2 (14:42)  AndersB
2/9 (60:00)  Yttrium
*3x3 Match the scramble*(14)

 44.17 AnsonL
 59.14 Jaysammey777
 1:10.60 Evan Liu
 1:14.07 Tim Reynolds
 1:15.41 Mike Hughey
 1:49.89 rock1313
 1:51.08 AustinReed
 2:04.94 vlarsen
 2:09.18 szatan
 2:21.71 Yttrium
 2:55.74 AndersB
 3:13.08 Selkie
 7:21.43 Moops
 DNF HampusHansson
*2-3-4 Relay*(36)

 58.11 AnsonL
 58.67 SimonWestlund
 59.18 asiahyoo1997
 1:07.45 yoinneroid
 1:10.94 Evan Liu
 1:12.51 CuberMan
 1:17.50 henrik
 1:19.27 AustinReed
 1:21.93 cuberkid10
 1:23.58 dimwmuni
 1:24.02 Jakube
 1:25.31 Kian
 1:33.16 elimescube
 1:35.18 mycube
 1:38.17 MaeLSTRoM
 1:38.66 rock1313
 1:39.41 Mcuber5
 1:52.81 Selkie
 1:53.54 Jaysammey777
 1:53.59 szatan
 1:53.93 Tim Reynolds
 1:58.97 HampusHansson
 2:04.06 Yttrium
 2:06.22 Mike Hughey
 2:09.60 Jaycee
 2:11.12 jla
 2:16.62 TheAria97
 2:22.02 tozies24
 2:22.08 bryson azzopard
 2:28.78 AndersB
 2:29.91 MichaelErskine
 2:38.51 vlarsen
 3:19.93 Schmidt
 3:41.60 Moops
 4:52.53 Trondhat
 6:32.10 ljackstar
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(27)

 2:16.54 asiahyoo1997
 2:18.12 AnsonL
 2:21.36 yoinneroid
 2:28.74 SimonWestlund
 2:44.93 CuberMan
 3:15.24 Evan Liu
 3:20.88 elimescube
 3:26.56 Tim Reynolds
 3:28.80 MaeLSTRoM
 3:46.50 Kian
 3:51.55 AustinReed
 3:51.75 rock1313
 3:52.16 szatan
 3:52.98 cuberkid10
 4:06.93 mycube
 4:12.11 Jakube
 4:30.97 Mike Hughey
 4:31.89 Selkie
 4:39.58 Yttrium
 4:41.19 Jaysammey777
 5:07.44 bryson azzopard
 5:12.97 HampusHansson
 5:30.59 AndersB
 6:08.89 jla
 6:58.35 vlarsen
 6:59.92 MichaelErskine
 7:25.08 Moops
*Magic*(24)

 0.79 KryuzbanDmitry
 0.94 theZcuber
 0.99 waffle=ijm
 1.18 SimonWestlund
 1.26 Evan Liu
 1.43 jla
 1.62 Tim Reynolds
 1.63 cuberkid10
 1.64 Kenneth Svendson
 1.64 Odder
 1.68 Jaysammey777
 1.83 MaeLSTRoM
 1.94 asiahyoo1997
 1.96 AndersB
 2.01 nickvu2
 2.13 HampusHansson
 2.19 yoinneroid
 2.19 Selkie
 2.19 bryson azzopard
 2.32 Mike Hughey
 2.48 Jakube
 2.51 Yttrium
 2.69 ljackstar
 3.78 TheAria97
*Master Magic*(18)

 2.51 Evan Liu
 3.12 MaeLSTRoM
 3.67 jla
 3.76 AustinReed
 3.85 Mike Hughey
 4.00 yoinneroid
 4.49 Jaysammey777
 4.49 bryson azzopard
 4.57 Norbi
 4.62 Yttrium
 4.85 Tim Reynolds
 4.92 Selkie
 5.19 Kenneth Svendson
 5.25 theZcuber
 5.96 CuberMan
 5.99 Jakube
 6.67 asiahyoo1997
 6.81 HampusHansson
*Skewb*(11)

 6.06 Sa967St
 8.19 Odder
 11.55 MaeLSTRoM
 12.78 theZcuber
 15.88 nathanajah
 16.23 HampusHansson
 18.18 Mike Hughey
 18.33 henrik
 22.93 AndersB
 25.09 AustinReed
 28.33 Jaysammey777
*Clock*(21)

 7.18 nathanajah
 9.46 SimonWestlund
 9.64 Evan Liu
 9.85 HampusHansson
 12.78 Tim Reynolds
 13.40 rock1313
 13.45 Mcuber5
 13.94 yoinneroid
 15.25 aronpm
 15.38 Yttrium
 15.65 Selkie
 15.93 AustinReed
 17.69 MaeLSTRoM
 18.10 Mike Hughey
 18.85 Jaysammey777
 19.24 MichaelErskine
 19.66 Kian
 19.74 szatan
 DNF Jakube
 DNF henrik
 DNF CuberMan
*Pyraminx*(34)

 3.17 Odder
 3.70 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.06 SimonWestlund
 5.35 asiahyoo1997
 5.71 WTF2L?
 5.76 Evan Liu
 5.90 theZcuber
 5.92 AnsonL
 6.47 Mcuber5
 7.36 CuberMan
 7.51 henrik
 7.66 Alcuber
 7.70 AustinReed
 8.51 yoinneroid
 8.61 Tim Reynolds
 8.68 mycube
 9.74 MaeLSTRoM
 9.79 jrb
 10.75 Sa967St
 11.15 Kian
 12.18 Jaysammey777
 12.39 HampusHansson
 12.48 aronpm
 12.72 janelle
 14.58 Robocopter87
 15.75 bryson azzopard
 16.58 Yuxuibbs
 17.41 Yttrium
 18.51 Schmidt
 20.55 Selkie
 23.41 Mike Hughey
 24.18 MichaelErskine
 26.50 Moops
 38.86 ljackstar
*Megaminx*(22)

 49.92 SimonWestlund
 1:28.25 MaeLSTRoM
 1:31.21 JianhanC
 1:36.98 AnsonL
 1:40.89 Evan Liu
 1:44.78 Sa967St
 1:51.53 Jaysammey777
 1:53.01 yoinneroid
 1:58.53 asiahyoo1997
 2:02.72 Mcuber5
 2:12.49 CuberMan
 2:18.82 Tim Reynolds
 2:37.84 AndersB
 2:48.98 AustinReed
 2:49.47 Mike Hughey
 2:51.27 mycube
 2:52.72 elimescube
 2:59.62 Yttrium
 3:09.89 HampusHansson
 4:10.99 Selkie
 4:51.92 MichaelErskine
 6:16.90 Robocopter87
*Square-1*(24)

 15.74 nathanajah
 19.66 SimonWestlund
 19.75 KryuzbanDmitry
 24.20 AustinReed
 24.57 jokerman5656
 24.69 Sa967St
 28.45 Evan Liu
 29.46 Mcuber5
 32.22 elimescube
 32.42 AnsonL
 32.62 aronpm
 34.95 yoinneroid
 40.26 Mike Hughey
 40.69 henrik
 50.20 HampusHansson
 50.63 janelle
 54.53 jla
 56.20 Jakube
 59.24 Jaysammey777
 1:01.32 szatan
 1:01.96 Yttrium
 1:05.64 Selkie
 1:08.11 MaeLSTRoM
 1:11.46 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

27 Attila
30 okayama
31 CuberMan
31 SimonWestlund
32 guusrs
35 yoinneroid
36 Mike Hughey
40 Jaycee
40 Jaysammey777
43 Evan Liu
44 AndersB
46 mycube
48 Yttrium
49 AustinReed
DNF  MaeLSTRoM
DNF  Cubenovice
DNF  elimescube

*Contest results*

690 SimonWestlund
568 Evan Liu
531 yoinneroid
521 AnsonL
452 Jakube
452 MaeLSTRoM
449 asiahyoo1997
449 CuberMan
440 AustinReed
435 Tim Reynolds
406 Mike Hughey
383 Mcuber5
369 Jaysammey777
355 henrik
333 Yttrium
333 HampusHansson
330 mycube
314 Kian
306 szatan
305 elimescube
295 Sa967St
293 aronpm
268 rock1313
257 cuberkid10
249 AndersB
245 waffle=ijm
243 Selkie
233 dimwmuni
230 jla
214 WTF2L?
199 Zane_C
196 amostay2004
186 Yes, We Can!
184 Odder
183 theZcuber
174 JianhanC
170 bryson azzopard
168 nathanajah
166 MatsBergsten
156 Jaycee
144 TheAria97
138 Yuxuibbs
136 Divineskulls
127 danthecuber
123 nickvu2
122 Kenneth Svendson
121 Norbi
119 janelle
116 chrissyd
111 Moops
92 MichaelErskine
89 Krag
86 KryuzbanDmitry
84 Alcuber
80 okayama
79 tozies24
77 vlarsen
72 Kare
71 jokerman5656
68 Edmund
67 nekosensei
65 RCTACameron
65 nccube
63 Specs112
60 Schmidt
56 jrb
55 Perff
51 Lumej
39 Trondhat
32 Robocopter87
27 Attila
23 ljackstar
23 guusrs
19 hic2482w
13 Cubenovice
12 brandbest1
11 hcfong
8 ThomasJE
4 sam596
3 Collinbxyz


----------



## Mcuber5 (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't won the 2-3-4-5 Relay  It was the time I had on the 2-3-4 Relay


----------



## Carrot (Jan 11, 2012)

Mats, isn't Simon's points also a record?? Normally I don't see people getting over 500, and he got 688!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2012)

Odder said:


> Mats, isn't Simon's points also a record?? Normally I don't see people getting over 500, and he got 688!!



Yes, those two things go hand in hand. The more people, the more points in every event. 
So I guess almost everyone that did as many events as they use to set a personal record.


----------



## mycube (Jan 11, 2012)

wow.. rights Mats. 
last time i had about 200 and noch 328. wow. i´m very surprised..  but forgot match the scramble and 7x7 -.-


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34472-Weekly-competition-2012-01&p=694743&viewfull=1#post694743

You forgot my results!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34472-Weekly-competition-2012-01&p=694743&viewfull=1#post694743
> 
> You forgot my results!


 
Sorry, fixed it now .


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 11, 2012)

Also, I did compete in FMC and got a 40ish result. I'm not on there.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 11, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Also, I did compete in FMC and got a 40ish result. I'm not on there.


 
Austin <3 

My fault, and I can't recover your result, unless you give me your solution


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 11, 2012)

Odder said:


> Austin <3
> 
> My fault, and I can't recover your result, unless you give me your solution


 
D: WHYY ODDER?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 11, 2012)

Crap, I totally forgot to do 5x5, FMC, and relays


----------



## Carrot (Jan 11, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> D: WHYY ODDER?


 
Because I messed up, and you didn't leave an explanation of your solution in your comment, so I only knew the first move of your solution 

I should probably try contact the other guy I also lost the solution of haha


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 11, 2012)

Austin : I specifically remember your comment saying your solution was 49 moves. 

Wow, I have more points this year than I did last year total!  I had 122 because I participated it maybe 5 weeks and didn't do much.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Austin : I specifically remember your comment saying your solution was 49 moves.



OK, I think the best we can do here now is trust Jaycees memory, I've added a 49 moves FMC result for Austin.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 12, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, I think the best we can do here now is trust Jaycees memory, I've added a 49 moves FMC result for Austin.


I also saw that, so I guess 49 is correct


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow - what a response! I knew it looked like there were a lot of participants this week, but I had no idea it was so many.

If you notice, the advantage of doing all events goes down as the number of participants increases. Note that I did every single event (every single solve), and yet I came in 11th place this week! That has to be my lowest placement ever while having done every event.

Oh, and I'll also vouch for Austin's 49-move result - I saw it several times along the way.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, fixed it now .


 
Thanks.

I will try Odder's new website for 2012-03. Hopefully, I will have my Ultimate Lubix WitTwo, so I can learn Ortega and get around 5 seconds.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 12, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, I think the best we can do here now is trust Jaycees memory, I've added a 49 moves FMC result for Austin.


 
*feels important* 

Holy crap Mike, *every* single solve!? Since a week is a decent amount of time it shouldn't seem like such a daunting task, but.... wow. That's some great patience you got there


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Holy crap Mike, *every* single solve!? Since a week is a decent amount of time it shouldn't seem like such a daunting task, but.... wow. That's some great patience you got there



Most weeks, I manage every solve. Some weeks I have to give up on something big like a 6x6x6 or 7x7x7 BLD, or both, but most weeks I can get them all done. The thing that makes it hardest, though, is that I insist on also doing at least one solve of every type of puzzle BLD. Most of the other puzzles aren't too bad, but the megaminx BLD definitely adds a significant extra effort to the weekly total. And it means I have to keep up my ability to do square-1 BLD, which takes a little extra effort too. (I can't just get away with one square-1 BLD solve a week to keep it up - it takes occasional refreshing of the matrix memorization, and just as importantly, occasional practice of the algorithms, which I tend to forget more quickly than the matrix stories.)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 12, 2012)

*2x2*
6.47
4.88
4.65
4.46
5.16
=4.90

*3x3*

16.97
15.28
15.30
13.40
15.75
=15.75 
3x3 OH
37.16
39.63
50.21
43.21
38.36
=40.40

I haven't practiced in like 4 weeks :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> And it means I have to keep up my ability to do square-1 BLD, which takes a little extra effort too. (I can't just get away with one square-1 BLD solve a week to keep it up - it takes occasional refreshing of the matrix memorization, and just as importantly, occasional practice of the algorithms, which I tend to forget more quickly than the matrix stories.)



So how many of the 90 cases have you had now? Not all of them yet I guess, at the pace of a couple of solves per week?

@blueclue45: week 1 is over, it would be better if you compete in contest nr 2 for this year instead .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> So how many of the 90 cases have you had now? Not all of them yet I guess, at the pace of a couple of solves per week?


 
I'm afraid I eventually gave up on tracking them. I suppose I could go back and look through my records and figure it out, but I suspect I'm not even close. I probably don't even average 2 solves per week; I pretty much do one solve per week, but then I have to go over algorithms and occasionally recite my matrix memorization.

I wonder if I should immediately unsticky the previous week's competition to keep people from accidentally posting in the wrong thread. I was leaving the previous week stickied for a while, so people could easily find it to see their results from the previous week, but I could change to make it a policy to just leave one thread stickied at a time if people think that would work better.


----------

